# Daiboy's travels



## Deleted member 26362

Well here I am in the Dardoyne area of France.  The weather is atrocious, I know you're having it bad at home, but you're not on holiday. Lovely trip down despite the weather. Saw a lovely Chateau at Villandry, a little disappointed with the inside but the gardens were superb and a lovely free Aire in the centre of the village.

We, Goody2shoes (Linda & Steve) and I spend the night before last and much of yesterday at Oradour sur Glane.  If you've not been there or heard of it, try googling it.  A very thought provoking and sobering place.

Not a lot of WiFi available anywhere we've stayed so far, but I've avoided large towns and McDs.  Good TV so far with my sat dish ,still picking up the Welsh weather forecast, but don't want to retune to catch local weather forecasts because I wouldn't understand what they said anyway, and couldn't do anything about it if I did.

On line at present with a Europa sim from Motorhome WiFi, 3 Euros for lots of data all day but only on the days you use it. No time limit on credit if topped within 365 days.

Meeting up with Lee and Linda later this evening, it will be nice to catch up with them.

Be good and don't let the weather get to you, just think you too could have driven 500 miles to be freezing cold and soaking wet.  

Daiboy xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Nice to hear from you Dai.

We havn't missed you at all, in fact who are you?

Just jealous really.

Have a good time  bro.

And keep posting on this thread.


----------



## oldish hippy

just the man iwant to speak to glad you enjoying the welsh weather it can only get better the flexible solar panel do you remember where you got them please have a brillant time give lee and linda my regards thanks safe trips to you all


----------



## Penny13

That welsh curse of rain  
Keep driving its got to get warmer and dryer, not holding out much hope for my Paris trip last weekend of the month  
Take care all three of you and keep us posted x


----------



## Deleted member 26362

HTML:
	






oldish hippy said:


> just the man iwant to speak to glad you enjoying the welsh weather it can only get better the flexible solar panel do you remember where you got them please have a brillant time give lee and linda my regards thanks safe trips to you all



Sorry Barry, I've bought 4 lots all together. For my old van, Steve's Van and 2 (at different times) for this one.  All bought at different times from different Chinese suppliers, all received within a few days and all honky dory. No problems with any of them, prices fluctuated on a daily basis, only got my second one because it was cheaper with cable and controller than the same panel from the same company on it's own.  Next day the kit went up by £30 but they still sent mine at the advertised price.

All bought through Fleabay, I just searched for "100watt semi flexible solar panel" and then ordered.

Sorry I can't help further.  L & L send their love.

Daiboy.


----------



## oldish hippy

Daiboy said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Barry, I've bought 4 lots all together. For my old van, Steve's Van and 2 (at different times) for this one.  All bought at different times from different Chinese suppliers, all received within a few days and all honky dory. No problems with any of them, prices fluctuated on a daily basis, only got my second one because it was cheaper with cable and controller than the same panel from the same company on it's own.  Next day the kit went up by £30 but they still sent mine at the advertised price.
> 
> All bought through Fleabay, I just searched for "100watt semi flexible solar panel" and then ordered.
> 
> Sorry I can't help further.  L & L send their love.
> 
> Daiboy.



thank Dai need flexi panel for new van just have to check on size


----------



## barryd

Sorry your having bad weather.  We have been in France since July and came down to the med coast a few days ago near Narbonne and Beziers as it was the only place with decent weather although its windy.

between 23 and 27 down here and the long range forecast if you can believe it is good for the weekend and improving further up where you are.

Ive know the Dordogne to be 30c at the end of September but takes a while to warm up so dont give up hope yet.  I agree about Villandry.  Great Gardens not so great chateau.  The Problem with a lot of the French Historical buildings is the peasants trashed everything in the revolution and the rest of it got smuggled out to the UK!


----------



## carol

Hi Daiboy just got back from Brittany yesterday - the weather had definitely changed! Enjoy your trip


----------



## snowbirds

*Snowbirds Travels*

Hi Daiboy,

We are a bit over from you on the map came down via Champagne and in to the Rhone Alpes and thought we may have got it wrong as the weather was great on the west coast last year. We have some good and bad days and when its Welsh Weather we try to move further south.We are just above Gap on a nice site for four days with SUN, to catch up on washing and the weather is improving.We will push on south tomorrow towards the posh coast there might be an Aires in St Tropez that serves Champagne on tap.We are hoping to be out for a while yet and will head to Spain as France closes down and the weather gets worst.Are you heading that way.

lane:lane:lane:lane::drive::drive::drive::cool1::cool1:
Regards Snowbirds.


----------



## landyrubbertramp

snowbirds said:


> Hi Daiboy,
> 
> We are a bit over from you on the map came down via Champagne and in to the Rhone Alpes and thought we may have got it wrong as the weather was great on the west coast last year. We have some good and bad days and when its Welsh Weather we try to move further south.We are just above Gap on a nice site for four days with SUN, to catch up on washing and the weather is improving.We will push on south tomorrow towards the posh coast there might be an Aires in St Tropez that serves Champagne on tap.We are hoping to be out for a while yet and will head to Spain as France closes down and the weather gets worst.Are you heading that way.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane::drive::drive::drive::cool1::cool1:
> Regards Snowbirds.



love this thread snowbird


----------



## snowbirds

*Its the wine talking*

Hi Landyrubbertramp,

On the Wine with the wife trying to convince her it would be great down here with a nice Dormobile Landrover that I have been watching on E-bay,and have even showed her were we can tuck it away on some of the edge of river beds and just proper in the woods stuff.(I can't do it with a 22 footer,I miss my series 2, it would go any were.

Regards Snowbirds.:wave::wave:




landyrubbertramp said:


> love this thread snowbird


----------



## landyrubbertramp

snowbirds said:


> Hi Landyrubbertramp,
> 
> On the Wine with the wife trying to convince her it would be great down here with a nice Dormobile Landrover that I have been watching on E-bay,and have even showed her were we can tuck it away on some of the edge of river beds and just proper in the woods stuff.(I can't do it with a 22 footer,I miss my series 2, it would go any were.
> 
> Regards Snowbirds.:wave::wave:



hi snowbird link to my yourube channel gives you vidoes of my progress

Landrover camper v log - YouTube


----------



## lotusanne

How long are you away fro DaiBoy?  Are you staying in France or thinkig of goig down to Spain..or beyond?


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Afternoon all.  I've had bit of a problem accessing the site for a few days but with Phil's help I'm back.

Weather has improved immensely, 26 degrees at lunchtime and risen to a comfortable 28 this afternoon.

Steve and Linda headed of North on Friday to return to UK on Tuesday.  I've continued cross country following the river Dardogne towards Bordeaux, with another Wild-camping couple.  We've stayed at some wonderful Aires and Wild-camped alongside the river at  Bretonoux.  Our favourite Aire was at Montbazillac.  You'll find it in the "all the Aires France" number 42 in the Atlantic area.  Well worth a visit if you're in the area, free wine tasting and the most wonderful sunsets over the vineyards. 

Food has been cooked each night on a simple single gas ring outside in the fresh air.  Nice  lunches of fresh bread, ham, cheese and pickles.

Tonight we're at Grezillac (181 Atlantic).  Just the 2 vans, the shoppers have all gone home and it looks like a quiet spot.  Tomorrow we're of to the coast and probably splitting up and going our own ways.

I'm definitely heading South to Spain, Portugal, possibly Morocco.  BUT there's still lots of France to see first especially if the weather holds out and there's also a little place called Andora that I've never been to.

Sorry I've not replied to individual posts but I'll try to update you as I go along.  Internet access is usually easy to get but expensive away from the big towns and their WiFi hotspots.  

Time for something to eat as its getting a little cooler outside.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## moonshadow

Sounds like you are having a wonderful time. Very envious. I am off to Las Vegas on 2nd Oct to see my daughter, forecast for that week is in the mid 30s! See you in the Spring.


----------



## Lee

We said farewell to Dai yesterday morning.  It has been great sharing meals with him and lee enjoyed some male  company and the whiskey.....

W are now heading up the west coast with 3 weeks to get to Calais .

Thanks for your company and help Dai, we wouldn't have managed without you in our hour of need.

Linda x


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Missing my pals already, said goodbye to Linda and Steve (goody2shoes) last Friday as they left for a leisurely trip back to Blighty, and Monday I waved Au Revoir to Lee And Linda as they headed for the coast and I decided to head for Andorra.  I know Goody2shoes are home now, hope the weather is not too bad.  LeeLinda thank you for your company see you in the Spring enjoy the rest of your journey.

Driving down through the Midi-Pyrenees area of France I came across a beautiful town called Condom (honest), it was a warm afternoon so I parked in the shade by the river which runs through the town. It seemed so safe and protected that I thought of staying the night, but it just didn't feel right.  So I pulled out of there and headed south.  The next significant town was Auch, good job I'm not in mixed company or I may be uttering that word a few times.

Stayed last night in Gimont, (118 Midi-Pyrenees in the All the Aires France).  A lovely little Aire overlooking a lake.  A little noisy from the road and early in the morning from the ducks and geese but not really a problem.  Free water and grey waste dump but no toilet or Elsan point.

A lesson learnt, I should have filled up with fuel as I left Gimont at €1.33 per litre but I had 1/4 tank and there was a queue and it was warm, I wanted to get going, you know the score.  Saw lots of other garages at €1.44 ish along the way but when the light came on and I was already in the mountains I had to pay€1.50. I put half a tank in, I hear fuel is cheap in Andorra.

Tonight I'm the only Brit in a large Aire. Les Cabannes (132 Midi-Pyrenees).  Beautiful spot in the mountains lovely and cool now after the heat of the day.  Checking my Satnav for the trip into Andorra tomorrow.  It wants to send me down into Spain and into Andorra from there, but my map shows a good road from France just a few miles down the road from here.  Looks like I'll stay on a site get a bit of dhobi done before heading into Spain.

Daiboy xx


----------



## n brown

hi Dai,all sounding good ! I know Condom,bit tight to get into,but like you say,you feel protected ! Auch was my local big town when I lived near Mirande,the gunsmith there is fascinating . have a good run through the Pair o' knees the scenery's great ! still envious ? moi ?


----------



## carol

Hi Daiboy how I wish I was there with you! I've been to Condom a couple of times but on the municipal campsite which was cheap and gave free access to the municipal swimming pool. A lovely town I thought. I've also been to Auch which was the only place, in all those years of travelling through France, where the van was burgled. They must have been desperate as it was an old vw hippy van with absolutely nothing to nick! Enjoy your travels :wave:


----------



## Canalsman

Pleased to read your updates, and I've added a couple of spots to the POIs.

The road into Andorra looks quite challenging!


----------



## Lee

Glad to hear all is well Dia, we are at Mortagne sur Gironde at the port another lovely spot weather is good and just had moules and frits watching another sunset.
The fishing looks good.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

LeeLinda said:


> Glad to hear all is well Dia, we are at Mortagne sur Gironde at the port another lovely spot weather is good and just had moules and frits watching another sunset.
> The fishing looks good.



I'm jealous.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Well I made it to Andorra in spite of my Satnav.  When trying to set it, it refused to take me in from France. I tried everything so put it on and then ignored it and followed the road signs. The 5 km Tunnel de Puymorens was closed so I had to take the Pas de la Casa.  Wow it looks bad on the map but a very interesting route in 7.5m van still I got there and decided against using the toll to go into Andorra itself.  Probably a bad move but what an experience.  I've done it now but won't need to do it again.

What a change from hairpin mountain roads to suddenly get waved through customs and round the next bend a huge shopping complex, with thousands of parking places filled with motorhomes and cars.  I decided not to stop, if I buy whiskey I'll only drink it so thinking of my liver I carried on Andorra Vella and the site I selected last night.

Beautiful spot, good clean facilities and a lovely swimming pool.  The pitches are not so good difficult access very rough roads and sharp bends but I'm in, my washing is done and dried on the line because reception was closed and it was very warm and sunny. I've spent the last hour in the pool and now taking advantage of Camping Valira's free WiFi. By the way diesel is only €1.14 per litre so tank filled before leaving for Spain tomorrow.

Daiboy xx


----------



## moonshadow

So envious. What a trip. Lucky you. Send some of the warm weather this way please, it's damp and drizzly here in Herefordshire!


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Big day today, I decided it was time to head for the sea.  I've been in land and in the mountains for over 2 weeks now so at 1000hrs this morning I left Andorra to head to the Spanish coast.  I didn't want to head to the Med because I want to do that much later when Portugal and Northern Spain are too cold and wet.  I initially set the Satnav for Zaragoza but when I got there by about 1400 hrs I didn't see any reason to stay.  A very Scenic run down from Andorra but once in the centre there was no need to hang around.  Had a little lunch and set the Satnav for Bilbao.  A total of about 600km or 400 miles and 8 hours.  Bilbao seems amazing but it was 6pm and I needed somewhere to lay my head.  Satnav to the rescue again a site just 30 minutes from the centre and I sure I would still be trying to get out of Bilbao without her.

Site seems good, nice restaurant that doesn't open until 2030hrs (I'm starving), good beer, free WiFi and an Outdoor pool. I think the site is called Camping Sopelana  but the restaurant is Sopela.  I'll check later and let you know which is correct.

Just checked its Camping Sopelana.

Daiboy  Xx


----------



## Penny13

Just caught up with your thread wow your having a ball, we can catch up next year you can show me yours and I will show you mine  
How's that eletric bike ? 
And all your security do you feel safe ? 
Well it's damp here in Wales you will be pleased to know, enjoy the sea. A bit if skinny dipping ! 
Take care hugs


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Loads of us following your journey Dai, keep posting.
We are jealous over here.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

No need to be jealous today but at least the rain is warm.  Well down past Santander today.  There was no point in sitting in the van without gping anywhere whilst it was cloudy and showery.  Met a couple on their way home who'd stayed at a lovely site about 300 Km away.  Tried a few local sites but shut up for the winter, Northern Spain is shutting down folks, so guess what here I am at their site. I'm staying put for a couple of days, get my scooter out etc.  the beach is just cross the road.  I can also spend a bit of time trying to put photos on for you.

Trouble is most are are my camera but I bought a few Chinese bits to plug into the IPad to load photos from a card onto IPad.  If they work I'll add a few photos.

I am posting a few photos  on Facebook.  If anyone wants to pick up on those in the meantime I can be found on FB as dave.dewitt106@facebook.com.

Thanks Sue, Penny, Carol, MTM for your comments and and best wishes.  It is nice to know that people are reading my posts.

Daiboy xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> No need to be jealous today but at least the rain is warm.  Well down past Santander today.  There was no point in sitting in the van without gping anywhere whilst it was cloudy and showery.  Met a couple on their way home who'd stayed at a lovely site about 300 Km away.  Tried a few local sites but shut up for the winter, Northern Spain is shutting down folks, so guess what here I am at their site. I'm staying put for a couple of days, get my scooter out etc.  the beach is just cross the road.  I can also spend a bit of time trying to put photos on for you.
> 
> Trouble is most are are my camera but I bought a few Chinese bits to plug into the IPad to load photos from a card onto IPad.  If they work I'll add a few photos.
> 
> I am posting a few photos  on Facebook.  If anyone wants to pick up on those in the meantime I can be found on FB as dave.dewitt106@facebook.com.
> 
> Thanks Sue, Penny, Carol, MTM for your comments and and best wishes.  It is nice to know that people are reading my posts.
> 
> Daiboy xx



We love you Dai even if you are ugly. lol


----------



## Minisorella

I've been neglecting the forum lately, so it was such a treat to logon tonight and find this thread with all your continental goings on   We remember going through the mountains to Andorra about 40 years ago... you're a brave man!   Thrilled it's all going so well and just wish we were there! xx :drive:


----------



## Penny13

Pot kettle black moon  
Yes keep posting mum loved hearing your tales, will look you up on FB


----------



## Deleted member 14127

I love reading your posts and keeping up with your travels Dai - sounds like you are having a wonderful time. It would be great to see some photos but I cant seem to find you on Facebook.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

View attachment 17353 hopefully there are a couple of photos here.  Taken about 1500hrs today.

All the way along this coast road there are good Wildcamping spots.  There are a few French and Spanish MHs there today with Chocks and screens fitted that I saw last night on the way in.  

I don't know what the score is but I understood that you could wild for 24 hrs in National Parks (natural Areas) then you became pocket money machines for local Police.  I don't know if this is still the same.

I'll post coordinates later of the site I'm on anyone wants to they can then can look at Google Earth or even old fashioned maps to see the coast road.  I'm just on the East side of Foz.  Barrieros Coast.

Daiboy xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Millie said:


> I love reading your posts and keeping up with your travels Dai - sounds like you are having a wonderful time. It would be great to see some photos but I cant seem to find you on Facebook.



Hi Millie, we used to be friends on Facebook but I lost all my contacts. Where it asks you to search for friends it asks for names or email addresses.  My FB email address is: dave.dewitt106@facebook.com

I seem to have managed to post a few photos today.

Daiboy xx


----------



## moonshadow

Keep on posting! Sounds like you are doing some miles. We're having a mild spell here at last, but the leaves are on the turn. Lucky you missing the anticipation of another British winter!


----------



## jennyp19

Hi Daiboy, great to see you're enjoying your trip.  Keep up the postings.


----------



## Daiboy7

Hi all.  It's me here in disguise again, every 3 days I seem to be losing all my passwords today even Facebook and my gmail accounts are not recognising my passwords.  That's despite using them all until bed time last night and then not being able to access any of them this morning.  This account has not been affected.  Anybody any ideas?  Problem is that without my gmail account I cannot get my passwords reset because I can't pick up the emails to obtain temporary ones.

Anyway I've chilled put for a few days, this place is beautiful.  The site is called: Camping Poblado Gaivota and the map reference is: N43 33' 44"   W7 12' 27"  sorry cant find the degrees little circle thing on the IPad.  Food OK beer cheap.  But it's the coastline that is superb.  Lovely sunset tonight temperature 24c today about 16c now.  Apparently the average this time of the year is only 19c so we're having an  Indian summer here too.

Tomorrow I'm moving on but not straight into Portugal, a couple more days in Northern Spain is called for.

Daiboy xx


----------



## snowbirds

*Snowbirds Travels*

Hi Diaboy,

Still heading along the coast, had a few days at Gien,near Hyeres on a great site big storm but it cleared the air.Stopped at a site near Aix -En-Provence for a couple of days then down to the Camargue and on to Spain.

Snowbirds.:dance::dance:


----------



## Daiboy7

Hi Snowbirds

I'm still in NE Spain just outside La Coruna, heading down tomorrow towards Pontevedra and into Portugal later this week.

Dai


----------



## snowbirds

*Keep on trucking*


Hi Daiboy,

Still at Aix-en Provence out in the country,(1953 in ACSI) Beaurecueil, Camping Sainte Victoire.A nice quite place till the gardening man started his two stroke cultivator and chain saw,he may be getting sugar in his tank if he returns tomorrow:cool1: best wishes.

Snowbirds.:drive::have fun:
PS

I see were you are on the map,we were over towards Ourence on last years trip and came down the coast at Vigo and Porto then in to Spain towards Salamanca, that's were I got in trouble with the new Portuguese toll roads so I can't go back or they will arrest the wife as the vans in her name, OR Maybe I could?




Daiboy7 said:


> Hi Snowbirds
> 
> I'm still in NE Spain just outside La Coruna, heading down tomorrow towards Pontevedra and into Portugal later this week.
> 
> Dai


----------



## edina

Daiboy7 said:


> Hi Snowbirds
> 
> I'm still in NE Spain just outside La Coruna, heading down tomorrow towards Pontevedra and into Portugal later this week.
> 
> Dai



Are you on the Aire above the little fishing wharf and café? That's one of our favourite aires in N.Spain.


----------



## Daiboy7

Hi Chris, I was at Arteixo, on the Caion Coast. Beautiful coastline.  I'd done nearly 600 miles over 2 days without using toll road so decided to spend the weekend on a site.  I did post the details on here it was lovely.

Can someone please remind me how to put photos on.  Does it matter that at the moment I'm posting as a free member, I'm afraid to ask Phil for another new password.  3 times I've lost everything, it seems things don't like Welshmen travelling through, France, Andorra and Spain using an Italian SIM card to access the net..

Daiboy xx


----------



## Daiboy7

Anyway an update.  Travelled down along the coast road from Vigo hoping to find somewhere nice to stop off for the night.  Very windy beach side car parks are like desert sand storms sea really rough and noisy too. All the big sites are all locked up.  I went into one as the foot gate was open and a car in front of the reception pushing the gate shut behind me I heard an ominous click.  Yet gate locked, no one around, it wasn't a pretty sight watching me climb over the wall to get back to my van. (I've put a couple of photos on my new FB account: Daidewitt@ Facebook .com if anyone wants to see). Ended up being saved by Satnav again. Sent me down to a huge but empty site right along side the river estuary dividing Spain and Portugal.

Mother of all thunderstorms raging at present hope it dies down before bedtime.  Still it should clear the air, it's not been cold but the sun has  been conspicuous by its absence.  Best temperature on the Pharmacy signs was 21.5 at about about 2pm.  It's gone downhill since then.

Into Portugal tomorrow.  Any suggestions on things I must see or where to stay along the coast as I head South gratefully received.  I've got no books for Spain and Portugal so I'm winging it.

Dai. Xx


----------



## oldish hippy

dai what i can do for you is pm the detail of a photobucket account and load the pictures for you if you having problems to load pictures on replly second row down the icon with the four dot in corners then select files from pc {easy way to find them is to upload to a folder on desktop}  the upload inline easy if you wish detail of photobucket just say and i will pm them to you and you can upload anytime you get a internet connection  then just pm methat they are there and will upload to here and will keep them for your return sorry you cant have pm here as free member  pm on face book and ican give you detail the same way if you want


----------



## oldish hippy

*dais photo*

This photo is of the bay just down from where I stayed last night. Unfortunately you couldn't stay there overnight. It is on the coast at Caion, Arteixo just below A Caruna in North West Spain


----------



## Deleted member 26362

. 

Hopefully a couple of photos of the beach here should be attached.  It's still rough after last nights storm.  I'm in Portugal just up the coast from Porto, on a lovely site all amenities and only €9 per night.

Well the photos are there, doesn't it look lovely.  Nice and warm and calm again this afternoon but the drive down along the coast road this morning needed a couple of underwear changes.  Horrendous rain and wind socks horizontal, no problem until you hit the big long aqueducts when the wind suddenly changed to the direction of the valley rather than the road cutting through the hills.  Wouldn't have missed it for the world though.

Putting my feet up for a few days.  At only €9 a night including hookup I might as well and it is beautiful and free wifi too.

Daiboy (the original) an email told me an attempt had been made to hack my account.  Come on admit it which one of you jealous lot are trying to shut me up.  Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

oldish hippy said:


> This photo is of the bay just down from where I stayed last night. Unfortunately you couldn't stay there overnight. It is on the coast at Caion, Arteixo just below A Caruna in North West Spain
> 
> 
> View attachment 17498



Thanks Barrie.  I've managed to put a couple of photos on today.  I'll,get there in the end.

Daiboy


----------



## bobowas007

Well done Daiboy 
:have fun::cheers:   bobo.


----------



## oldish hippy

never a problem dai always happy to help


----------



## Deleted member 26362

bobowas007 said:


> Well done Daiboy
> :have fun::cheers:   bobo.



Where are you Bob are you heading to Portugal this year?

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Vila Cha Porto Portugal*

Well I'm still here having a brilliant time.  This weekend is the equivalent of Harvest Festival.  All the campers here were invited to a party last night to celebrate the harvest.  We all helped to strip the corn cobs from the stems whilst music was played by a band.  After the work was completed there was dancing followed by a lovely supper and lots of drinking and more dancing until the early hours. I went along with a lovely young british couple  who are into the first few weeks of a full year out hopefully ending in Greece.  they are John and Donna along with their children Ebony 8 year old and jack whos 6. I also met quite a few Portugese people including Luciano a brain damaged 33 year old wonderful young man who spoke very good English.  We became good friends and I had lunch with him and is mum today.

John and I went mussel picking this morning at low tide from the beautiful beach in my earlier posts from this lovely location, and this afternoon we went surf fishing.

What a life this is what I came out here for, the temperature is about 16 now but it was 24 earlier. The forecast is good all week.

Nah nah nananahhhh:dance::dance:  LOL

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## n brown

good on you Dai,nice to see you're meeting the people !glad you're having a great time !


----------



## carol

Fantastic Dai! Wish I was there. Continue to have fun..:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686

I'm begining to hate you Dai.


----------



## n brown

i'm just pretending to be happy for him,so nobody knows that inside i'm bitter and twisted with envy


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I can't get to grips with these continental toilets though?


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> I can't get to grips with these continental toilets though?
> 
> 
> View attachment 17598



Plays hell with the knees Dai.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

carol said:


> Fantastic Dai! Wish I was there. Continue to have fun..:wave:



You'd love it here the beach is fantastic and only 5 minutes away.  The sea has been quite rough since I've been here and Local forecast promises 3 metre waves for today.

The company is good too.  Yesterday A couple I camped with a week ago in Northern Spain turned up and they were given a brochure for a free drink, turned into a bit of a session ( you have to when beer is €1 and wine €1.30) we thought we ought to leave when the barmaids husband stood looking at us with his hands on his hips at about 1/2 past midnight. Probably the busiest week night they've had for ages, 3 British couples, me and a Dutch couple.

Dai xx


----------



## carol

Just a minute, where's my passport? How long will it take to get to Portugal? :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 21686

If you ever come back Dai I will be picking your brain about your trip.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

carol said:


> Just a minute, where's my passport? How long will it take to get to Portugal? :dance:



Plenty of room in the van, I can pick you up at Porto airport about 15 km away from here.  LOL

Dai xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> Plenty of room in the van, I can pick you up at Porto airport about 15 km away from here.  LOL
> 
> Dai xx



Go for it Carol.


----------



## carol

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Go for it Carol.



Poor Dai would freak if I did!:dance:


----------



## Deleted member 21686

carol said:


> Poor Dai would freak if I did!:dance:



Nah he's Welsh, we always keep a welcome.


----------



## n brown

carol said:


> Poor Dai would freak if I did!:dance:


all the more reason to do it ! anyway any local bar will know of rooms to rent dirt cheap if it comes to it


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Genuinely plenty of room if you want to come out for a while.  It's so lovely here I'm not going anywhere for a good few days, then heading inland for a few days to a Dutch run site.  After that who knows but South it will be.  The weather in the Algarve is 27C. Here it's ONLY 24,  might have a few Showers Saturday but 20C forecast even then.

Go on I double dare you.  

Dai xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Nah he's Welsh, we always keep a welcome.



That's very true Mr Moon.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 21686

You're a top man Dai.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

We had a Fray Bentos party last night.  The night before after a few bevvies we were discussing the must have items in our food cupboards. I mentioned that one of my basic essentials is Fray Bentos pies.  One of my fellow camp mates asked if they still made them as he remembers them as a boy ( he's only 30 now).  So it was decided that my store would be raided for Fray Bentos pies, Dave and Clare would create a mountain of mash spuds and a few veg and John and Donna would provide an apple pie and good old fashioned custard.

It was great, but only a month into my 6 month tour and I'm down to just one Fray Bentos pie.  We used 3 pies between 7 of us.  Do you think I could get some sent out?  Lol

Weather is still gorgeous here but really cooling down in the nights, no real reason to move on for the moment but I'll keep you posted.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Ems

Sounds like you are having a great time Dai, loving all the updates.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Daiboy said:


> It was great, but only a month into my 6 month tour and I'm down to just one Fray Bentos pie.  We used 3 pies between 7 of us.  Do you think I could get some sent out?  Lol



WOW, a six month tour .... very nice!  You will have to ask Carol to bring you some FB Pies 

Hope you continue to enjoy!

Jackie


----------



## Deleted member 24143

Daiboy said:


> We had a Fray Bentos party last night.  The night before after a few bevvies we were discussing the must have items in our food cupboards. I mentioned that one of my basic essentials is Fray Bentos pies.  One of my fellow camp mates asked if they still made them as he remembers them as a boy ( he's only 30 now).  So it was decided that my store would be raided for Fray Bentos pies, Dave and Clare would create a mountain of mash spuds and a few veg and John and Donna would provide an apple pie and good old fashioned custard.
> 
> It was great, but only a month into my 6 month tour and I'm down to just one Fray Bentos pie.  We used 3 pies between 7 of us.  Do you think I could get some sent out?  Lol
> 
> Weather is still gorgeous here but really cooling down in the nights, no real reason to move on for the moment but I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Dai. Xx



I'll get in touch with the red cross and arrange for emergency Fray Bentos supplies to Portugal.


----------



## Covey

I am en-route to Porto and plan on staying at the same place as Daiboy is staying, but luckily for him I won't be there until the last week of October.  I have to pick up my geographically challenged friend from Madrid cos she thought it was near Portugal!!!

I still have not found any unsuspecting camper owner to offload my microwave on, but if tinned Fray Bentos is on the menu, I might hang on to it a little longer.  Spanish food is OK sometimes, but nothing beats a decent Steak and Kidney Pie, a few Brussels and some buttery mash.  I have lots of Robertsons Golden Shred marmalade and Quaker Oats, but sadly forgot the custard.

I was in Venlo Holland a few weeks ago and found a British Shop.  Sold Rhodda's Clotted Cream and Gentleman's Relish, and I cleared their stock of Pimms!! I seem to have forgotten how much they charged!!!  Once the Pimms is finished it is back to my patent Sangria recipe.

It is 2.50pm here in Cacares and the temperature just hit 30c (again!!!!):wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686

covey said:


> i am en-route to porto and plan on staying at the same place as daiboy is staying, but luckily for him i won't be there until the last week of october.  I have to pick up my geographically challenged friend from madrid cos she thought it was near portugal!!!
> 
> I still have not found any unsuspecting camper owner to offload my microwave on, but if tinned fray bentos is on the menu, i might hang on to it a little longer.  Spanish food is ok sometimes, but nothing beats a decent steak and kidney pie, a few brussels and some buttery mash.  I have lots of robertsons golden shred marmalade and quaker oats, but sadly forgot the custard.
> 
> I was in venlo holland a few weeks ago and found a british shop.  Sold rhodda's clotted cream and gentleman's relish, and i cleared their stock of pimms!! I seem to have forgotten how much they charged!!!  Once the pimms is finished it is back to my patent sangria recipe.
> 
> It is 2.50pm here in cacares and the temperature just hit 30c (again!!!!):wave::wave::wave::wave:



5 degrees here this morning in wales.

Bet you're missing that dai.


----------



## Deleted member 24143

Covey said:


> I am en-route to Porto and plan on staying at the same place as Daiboy is staying, but luckily for him I won't be there until the last week of October.  I have to pick up my geographically challenged friend from Madrid cos she thought it was near Portugal!!!
> 
> I still have not found any unsuspecting camper owner to offload my microwave on, but if tinned Fray Bentos is on the menu, I might hang on to it a little longer.  Spanish food is OK sometimes, but nothing beats a decent Steak and Kidney Pie, a few Brussels and some buttery mash.  I have lots of Robertsons Golden Shred marmalade and Quaker Oats, but sadly forgot the custard.
> 
> I was in Venlo Holland a few weeks ago and found a British Shop.  Sold Rhodda's Clotted Cream and Gentleman's Relish, and I cleared their stock of Pimms!! I seem to have forgotten how much they charged!!!  Once the Pimms is finished it is back to my patent Sangria recipe.
> 
> It is 2.50pm here in Cacares and the temperature just hit 30c (again!!!!):wave::wave::wave::wave:



I'm a bit worried about your Quaker oats and custard diet. I think you've been out in the 30c sun for far too long and should return immediately to the UK where it's a refreshing 9c with a strong cold wind.


----------



## Covey

Surprising how quickly ones standards change on the Continent.

One expects temperature to be expressed in double digits and the first digit should be a 2 and not a minus sign!!!!

The Overseas Membership of the Wildcampers Forum will try to endure the climatic conditions without too wide a grin on our sunburned faces.:fun:


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I really do feel sorry for all you lot at home in Blighty.  

Yesterday John amd Donna, the young couple staying on the site with their kids, acquired a large conger eel.  What an experience researching recipes from the Internet and from locals and then gutting, skinning and cooking it.  We did 2 different recipes, John did a curry and I did a braised dish with white wine.  It was delicious a good firm white meat almost a cross between monkfish and pork in texture and very tasty without being too fishy.

I don't think I would buy a whole fish if I saw one in the fishmonger but if I caught one or saw some nice cutlets for sale I would definitely do it again.

Weather not so good today.  Still lovely and warm but not so much sun.  I'll probably move on on Monday I've almost taken root here it's been so nice.

Dai. Xx


----------



## snowbirds

*Up the costa's*

Hi Daiboy,

Still heading down the coast but now in Spain near Girona in mountains,weather had a blow last night but looks good tomorrow,may stay a couple of days more for pics.We are heading for Alicante for about Half term as had call from Daughter to say Grandaughter would like to meet us there and bring my Gasit Spanish adapter with her.So could be a hit on the wallet,but it's family and we will love it.Hope to catch up as you seem to be enjoying your self.

Regards Snowbirds.:drive::cool1::banana: 




Daiboy said:


> I really do feel sorry for all you lot at home in Blighty.
> 
> Yesterday John amd Donna, the young couple staying on the site with their kids, acquired a large conger eel.  What an experience researching recipes from the Internet and from locals and then gutting, skinning and cooking it.  We did 2 different recipes, John did a curry and I did a braised dish with white wine.  It was delicious a good firm white meat almost a cross between monkfish and pork in texture and very tasty without being too fishy.
> 
> I don't think I would buy a whole fish if I saw one in the fishmonger but if I caught one or saw some nice cutlets for sale I would definitely do it again.
> 
> Weather not so good today.  Still lovely and warm but not so much sun.  I'll probably move on on Monday I've almost taken root here it's been so nice.
> 
> Dai. Xx


----------



## jennyp19

My dad used to smoke them, (I don't mean like smoking a cigarette for those who will come up with the quips).  I think it was the fresh water ones though.  I wonder if you could do that with conger eels.  I smoked some salmon in a wok with a lid on and oak wood chips in it. turned out quite well.


----------



## snowbirds

*Smoked eel*

Hi jennyp,

Does that mean you come from the Fen's

Snowbirds.




jennyp19 said:


> My dad used to smoke them, (I don't mean like smoking a cigarette for those who will come up with the quips).  I think it was the fresh water ones though.  I wonder if you could do that with conger eels.  I smoked some salmon in a wok with a lid on and oak wood chips in it. turned out quite well.


----------



## jennyp19

No - he was Polish & we lived in North Lincolnshire, north edge of the Wolds - his fishermen friends used to catch them and give them to my dad.  I didn't like them when I was a kid, but would be interested in trying them again now.  There is a company up in Scotland - Iverawe smokehouse who sell smoked eel, when we eventually take a trip up to Scotland its a place I want to visit.  Their extra smokey salmon trimmings are excellent.


----------



## snowbirds

*I love it*

Hi jenny,

I love it ,it's nice to here about the life lived in the area, I had friends in the area and loved the story's 


jennyp19 said:


> No - he was Polish & we lived in North Lincolnshire, north edge of the Wolds - his fishermen friends used to catch them and give them to my dad.  I didn't like them when I was a kid, but would be interested in trying them again now.  There is a company up in Scotland - Iverawe smokehouse who sell smoked eel, when we eventually take a trip up to Scotland its a place I want to visit.  Their extra smokey salmon trimmings are excellent.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I think I may have overdone it again with the hair clippers.  

A lovely Aire free but full of locals but a huge open car park opposite on the main Road alongside the river at Vila Condor about 20 km North of Porto.

Daiboy


----------



## oldish hippy

snowbird get her to bring the pies to save Dai's diet


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Entered a sandcastle building contest yesterday*

But I was pipped at the post by a local team.  Lol

At Figueira da Foz. Portugal 

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 19733

Hi Daiboy, brilliant updates, looks as though you're having a ball, thanks for sharing and keep em coming, have fun.

Lou & Terri

:have fun::camper::cheers::drive:


----------



## Deleted member 26362

A bit lacking in sunshine this morning but still warm at about 20C.  I've been for an hours walk along the beach before breakfast.  I'm in to my sixth week as of this morning over 20% of the six months I've planned.  Time is rushing by.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## n brown

hi Dai is that down the southern part of the west coast ?


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> A bit lacking in sunshine this morning but still warm at about 20C.  I've been for an hours walk along the beach before breakfast.  I'm in to my sixth week as of this morning over 20% of the six months I've planned.  Time is rushing by.
> 
> Daiboy. Xx



Looks great Dai.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> hi Dai is that down the southern part of the west coast ?



Hello Mr Brown how are you? Yes it's about halfway between Oporto and Lisboa.  The seas are really rough because of the steep beaches.  

Dai


----------



## n brown

hi Dai,glad you're enjoying yourself. the whole coastline is pretty stunning you're spoilt for choice mate!


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Hi folks moving on from here tomorrow morning but only 80km South to meet up with a couple of 4x4ers that I've met with a couple of times en route.  Took my life into my hands yesterday and took my little electric scooter on what turned out to be a 18km round trip over the bridges and into Figeura Da Foz.  It shouldn't have been so far but I struggled to find the way back onto the bridge without going onto the motorway.

You'll see my little scooter in 1 picture, it was on the limit of its endurance with the hills and my weight.  In the background is F D Foz and the other photos show the view from the top, the view of the bridge from underneath and a view of the cycle path/ foot way.  scary in the wind and so high.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Sitting in the bar with Rhinestone2747 and Jo his other half on my last night at this site.  Cheers all

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## Lee

*Glad youre still enjoying it*

Nice to see the scooter out, I bet you was worried about running out of battery.
Now we are back to normal, we wish we could be with you in the sun. 
Went to the motorhome exhibition at the NEC just to have a look at new vans and have a dream about getting another one. We saw one like yours but slightly smaller, Linda wants it.
Keep on enjoying your trip, see you next year.
Lee


----------



## moonshadow

Lookls like you are having a wonderful time. Can you manually pedal your scooter to help it out?


----------



## Deleted member 26362

X


moonshadow said:


> Lookls like you are having a wonderful time. Can you manually pedal your scooter to help it out?



Hi Sue

Yes can help out on big hills etc but not a good idea to totally run out of battery.  Can't get anywhere without some battery power.

Just stopped off in McDs on my way to my next campsite.


Dai. Xx


----------



## Lee

*Mc Donald's*

I hope that's just a coffee, don't forget you have your figure to think of.
The world would be without wifi if it wasn't for the Big M.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I'll have you know this figure of mine takes a lot of maintenance.  It's not a beer belly it's a power pack for a sex machine. ( the old ones are always the best aren't they).

Moving on down the Portuguese coast, the weather is not good at the moment, still lovely and warm but heavy showers and high winds in between.  Never mind I've got good company and quite a few of us are Leap frogging along the coast.  We're not arranging anything but the same people tend to turn up every other stop.

I've now done 6 weeks, about a 1/4 of my planned trip.  I've done 2,200 miles mainly because I did the Dordogne to Bordeaux and then turned round and headed for  Andorra, because I'd never been there. 

My Oyster satellite dish has done me well but a couple of weeks ago Astra II changed a few frequencies and for a couple of days I was unable to log on automatically, however with a little help from Tech Services at Oyster I reprogrammed and was back on line automatically.  Down here just above Lisbon ( Lisboa) even my IPad thinks I'm in Amsterdam so I'm unable to pick up Astra II so I've had to retune to Astra I and settle for BBC world news and lots of German soft porn channels.  Them's the breaks.  Hopefully I'll soon be back on Astra II.

 Problem with good company is you tend to drink more and even eat more, I'm with a couple of Off Roaders at present, met them a few times over the last few weeks, had a late night last night (0200) but a quiet night tonight although we've done a huge chicken dinner between us so too full to go to bed early.

Carry on camping.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## n brown

you still managing to squeeze out of the habitation door ok though?


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Hi all, I've had to sit it out for a few days trough some wild thunderstorms and torrential rain, but overnight the sky has cleared and this morning it's beautiful.

I'm at a municipal site at São Martinho Da Porta, Portugal. It's a beautiful little village, quite a few designer shop some high end ones run by Chinese.  A large super market well within the range of my electric scooter and a few nice bars.  I'm in good (or bad depends which way you look at it) company so we've shared a few meals and a few bottles.

Staying putt until Monday and then once again heading South towards Lisbon area although I'll probably avoid the city itself.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## GinaRon

I have really enjoyed your posts and envy is a small word for what I feel.  But my mantra now is next year, next year after we have tried and tested Scotland first mind you maybe we ought to do Europe first and then when we get older (75 and over) do Scotland - see what Ron (the Boss says) :have fun:  :cheers:
:camper:


----------



## Deleted member 26362

GinaRon said:


> I have really enjoyed your posts and envy is a small word for what I feel.  But my mantra now is next year, next year after we have tried and tested Scotland first mind you maybe we ought to do Europe first and then when we get older (75 and over) do Scotland - see what Ron (the Boss says) :have fun:  :cheers:
> :camper:



Totally agree, do Europe first whilst you still can.  I did 11 days in Scotland earlier this year it was beautiful with lots of Wildcamping sites.  The weather is so much nicer over here though however I'll definately do Scotland again next year before the midges get too busy.

Dai. Xx


----------



## snowbirds

*Scotland the brave*

Hi GinaRon,


We done Scotland four years ago before I retired and loved the place,but the last three has been Europe.On the site we are on at the moment they have a lot of vans down for the Winter ,but I don't think I could stay in one place for more than a week and even at that I still get itchy feet and the need to drive to the next adventure even at my advanced years!!!.

Snowbirds.:cool1::cool1::banana::banana::drive::drive:






GinaRon said:


> I have really enjoyed your posts and envy is a small word for what I feel.  But my mantra now is next year, next year after we have tried and tested Scotland first mind you maybe we ought to do Europe first and then when we get older (75 and over) do Scotland - see what Ron (the Boss says) :have fun:  :cheers:
> :camper:


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Fray Bentos restocked.  Yea aha*

I know I'm a sad old git but guess what I just found, Union Jacs. A small British shop in the village.  I stocked up with Fray Bentos pies ( I know they were expensive but what price foody heaven) and bought a few good second hand books from a huge collection at only €1 each.

I spoke to the owners who started a Europe tour 7 years ago, got this far and didn't go any further.  I can understand that, it's such a beautiful place.

I might even have to stay in tonight, but maybe not it is Saturday.  Lol

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Car boot sale Portuguese style*

I've been to a car boot sale today, it lasted all day from about 9am until about 5.30. This afternoon it was really busy.  There must have been about 500 stalls stretching over about a mile of the promenade.  Lots of very old tools, religious paraphernalia, glassware and ceramics along with brass and copper items as well as the usual clothes, books and music.  There didn't seem to be any traders but some of them were obviously regulars.  There was some fascinating stuff.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> I know I'm a sad old git but guess what I just found, Union Jacs. A small British shop in the village.  I stocked up with Fray Bentos pies ( I know they were expensive but what price foody heaven) and bought a few good second hand books from a huge collection at only €1 each.
> 
> I spoke to the owners who started a Europe tour 7 years ago, got this far and didn't go any further.  I can understand that, it's such a beautiful place.
> 
> I might even have to stay in tonight, but maybe not it is Saturday.  Lol
> 
> Dai. Xx



Saw Fray Bentos pies 75p today Dai, gosh  I bet you wish you were back home. lol


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Yes but the way gas and electric prices are going up it'll cost you a fiver to cook them in UK.  I'll just put mine on a bit of black plastic for an hour and job done.  Lol

Dai. Xx


----------



## moonshadow

We've had a lovely weekend at Greywell but still envious of your travels...one day! We are moving house on Wednesday, what a mission! Glad you are still enjoying and not missing Blighty too much!


----------



## Deleted member 26362

moonshadow said:


> We've had a lovely weekend at Greywell but still envious of your travels...one day! We are moving house on Wednesday, what a mission! Glad you are still enjoying and not missing Blighty too much!



I do miss you all, I was quite jealous looking at the photos of the Greywell weekend.  Meeting loads of people made a few friends but not the same when you might not ever see them again.

Good luck with the house move.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Lisbon*

Well despite everything I've said about big cities here I am in Lisbon, capital city of Portugal.  I've booked the site right in the city for 4 nights to get a 20% discount.  It's now €17.30 per night including electric which you pay for whether you hook up or not.

So looks like I'm going to be a tourist instead of a traveller for a few days.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

I've never known you post so much Dai.

We will think of you in the Blacksmiths Arms this weekend Dai.


----------



## bill scouse

Use the trams. And go and see the Castle.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I've never known you post so much Dai.
> 
> We will think of you in the Blacksmiths Arms this weekend Dai.



I hope the weather holds out for you, I hear you've had a rough couple of days.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

bill scouse said:


> Use the trams. And go and see the Castle.



Thanks Bill probably do that tomorrow. I've been to the aquarium today and on the Cable car to nowhere.  Lol. The cable car just goes along the marina area for about 10 minutes and you can get off or just turn round and go back.  Lovely views especially of the Vasco da Garma Bridge.  

Dai


----------



## n brown

we took the grandkid to the aquarium,and the cable car,pretty good eh ? did you see the water volcanoes in the street nearby ? clever stuff !


----------



## n brown

if you get over to Evora don't miss the capela dos ossos ,some great tips for interior designers there ! https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...JB6a10wWsjYC4CQ&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=1090&bih=443


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Evora Portugal*

It's finally happened, I've become a tourist.

Done the lot today, that's what happens when you take a Welshman away from the coast.  Done the grand tour of the The Cathedral, the Tower and the Museum followed by the Chapel of Bones ( Capela dos Nossos)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wqm_GEJR76M&desktop_uri=/watch?v=wqm_GEJR76M


----------



## Covey

Took Daiboys advice and have been staying at the campsite at Villa Cha which is about 12kms north of Porto and about 200m from the beach.  The weather this week has been brilliant.  Clear blue skies and lots of sun and around 26C all day.  Walking up the beach to the next town (Villa de Conde) on a deserted beach with the sun shining is very nice.

One TIP...........  The campsite is in the ASCI book and takes the ASCI discount card which gives you a pitch and electric for €14 per night.

HOWEVER........  If you just book in WITHOUT waving the discount card you pay €9.50 per night for a pitch, 2 persons and electric!!

Curious logic, but there it is.

Anyway, The Beast and I (+ friend) have had a very nice week here and on the strength of that will stay another week before going south to find Daiboys English Shop.  I am in desperate need of Salad Cream.  Cannot stand mayonnaise!!

Life in Portugal is a lot cheaper than Spain !!


----------



## n brown

Daiboy said:


> It's finally happened, I've become a tourist.
> 
> Done the lot today, that's what happens when you take a Welshman away from the coast.  Done the grand tour of the The Cathedral, the Tower and the Museum followed by the Chapel of Bones ( Capela dos Nossos)
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wqm_GEJR76M&desktop_uri=/watch?v=wqm_GEJR76M


 wonderful sense of humour , those monks !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I decided to stay inland for a few more days following recommendations from people I've met along the way.  I'm now at a lovely site run by a Dutch couple, Markadia, between Evora and Beja, on one of the many reservoirs in this area.  Beautiful views and better weather I understand than along the coast at present. Not much here except nature, I've met an older couple who've been coming hear for 27 years.  Swapped 10 books that I've read, not much choice but better than books I've already read.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Covey said:


> Took Daiboys advice and have been staying at the campsite at Villa Cha which is about 12kms north of Porto and about 200m from the beach.  The weather this week has been brilliant.  Clear blue skies and lots of sun and around 26C all day.  Walking up the beach to the next town (Villa de Conde) on a deserted beach with the sun shining is very nice.
> 
> One TIP...........  The campsite is in the ASCI book and takes the ASCI discount card which gives you a pitch and electric for €14 per night.
> 
> HOWEVER........  If you just book in WITHOUT waving the discount card you pay €9.50 per night for a pitch, 2 persons and electric!!
> 
> Curious logic, but there it is.
> 
> Anyway, The Beast and I (+ friend) have had a very nice week here and on the strength of that will stay another week before going south to find Daiboys English Shop.  I am in desperate need of Salad Cream.  Cannot stand mayonnaise!!
> 
> Life in Portugal is a lot cheaper than Spain !!



Hi Covey

Glad you're enjoying Vila Cha.  Did you go on the Galleon at Vila Da Conde?  If you can't get salad cream try the "Vita D'or" Mayonaise a la moutarde de Dijon allegee.  It's lovely and a great substitute for salad cream especially with hard boiled egg.  You'll love São Martinho Da Porto, it's a lovely, lively village with a beautiful beach.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I only stayed at Markadia for 1 night mainly because I hadn't prepared, gone shopping and got cash.  The site did not take cards and I only had enough cash for 2 nights at the most and not many provisions.  So it was back to the coast.  Porto Cova was recommended but when I got there there were a number of free Aires (large muddy car parks with waste disposal) I also had a look around the municipal site which did not really cater for MHs because of the free Aires.  I had a lovely lunch there though and then moved on to Milfontes 184 in the Camping Portugal book.  This site had no WiFi in this day and age so access was only available from a local coffee shop or by using my 3G aerial T €3 euros for 24hours. The site only cost €8.30 per night though.

Next morning I discovered there was another site directly behind the one I stayed on, 185 in the Camping Portugal book, with free WiFi throughout the site.  Never mind I had a look and it was very shaded and I probably wouldn't have been able to use my satellite dish.

So here I am at a lovely Wild Camping beach at Vila Da Bispo right on the SW tip of The Algarve just East of Sagres.  It's gorgeous, quite busy with some long term Wilders plus a few regulars on there way elsewhere.

I've bumped into Les (Rhinestone2474) and his partner Jo and Ray (RayV8 on Motorhomefun Forum) and his wife Joan again.  We're all moving South at about the same pace.

Dai. Xx


----------



## n brown

that looks like Boca do rio,has it got an old customs fort on the headland ?


----------



## Lee

*Hello*

Glad to see you're still having a good time still.
How's the tea bags going, are you on target or will you need to come home early if they run out.
Enjoy the warm weather and think of us in cold damp old Britain. Stop smiling!!!!
Lee


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> that looks like Boca do rio,has it got an old customs fort on the headland ?



I think you're right Fortaleza de Sagres the map says.  I think the beach Is called Praia do Martinhal but I can't be sure.

But it's bloody gorgeous, a few too many travellers though us included.

Dai


----------



## n brown

don't know if your old motor's up to it,but that's a nice coast road up there past the fort,so's the other road on the left as you leave the beach,leads to another nice little beach,the  fort road ends up in Luz I think.anyway happy travels ! you likely to be about mid December ?


----------



## Deleted member 26362

LeeLinda said:


> Glad to see you're still having a good time still.
> How's the tea bags going, are you on target or will you need to come home early if they run out.
> Enjoy the warm weather and think of us in cold damp old Britain. Stop smiling!!!!
> Lee



The tea bags are lasting quite well but I'm running out of room to store the Jameson's Whiskey (at only€14.59 per bottle).  Do you have 1 small white late that's different from all your others, 1 of mine refuses to nestle in with the other 3 and has been rattling since Bordeaux.  Lol

I'm still having a great time after 8 weeks, 2500 miles and 5 foreign countries (including England).

Dai. Xx


----------



## silkcut1105

*daiboys travels*

what about wales .dont ever forget your home land lol xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> don't know if your old motor's up to it,but that's a nice coast road up there past the fort,so's the other road on the left as you leave the beach,leads to another nice little beach,the  fort road ends up in Luz I think.anyway happy travels ! you likely to be about mid December ?



Hi Mr Brown, I did end up going over the top to the fort in the van, turned up there instead of carrying on to the beach.

We had a Police raid at 2230hrs last night, you should have seen the travellers go, the police only knocked the doors of the GB and NL plates.  We worked it out that it was probably because the Policeman spoke good English.  He was apparently a very nice guy checked all the vehicle documents and passports and then gave those he'd talked to a copy of a piece of paper but told them they didn't have to sign it if they didn't understand Portuguese.

He didn't knock my door we think it was because I had CYMRU plates and Welsh Dragon number plates, but basically at least half of the 30 plus vans left immediately.  The rest left this morning.

There is a notice on the old shed saying that the area will be turned into an official car park but there are no "No Parking" signs.  I guess the problem is it's a national park. All the travellers were parked up in the Intermarch and Lidl supermarket car parks when I passed thus morning.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I'm parked up at a OrbiturSite in Sagres for tonight, emptied everything and filled everything up and a good shower after a couple of days Wilcamping and fishing. Called in to see a  guy called Ken today who's a Satelitte Dish specialist just a few Kms down the road from here.  He retuned my sat dish fiddled around a bit and got me back onto Astra II, which is not bad for this far South.

It's a National Day out here today so shops are shut.  Ken suggested a new upgraded LNB thingy for my system and he's going to show me how to tune into the channels that broadcast to the British and American troops in Afghanistan.  Lots of good films, sport etc. Free to Air.  So going back to see him tomorrow pm.

So tonight's a telly night  with BBC Wales.  It will be so nice after 2 weeks of World News Channels, anything good on?

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

He was afraid to mess with you Dai!


----------



## bill scouse

Was that Ken of Elite Tv. Thats who fitted my system. You can stay on his place .   Bill


----------



## Deleted member 26362

bill scouse said:


> Was that Ken of Elite Tv. Thats who fitted my system. You can stay on his place .   Bill



Hi Bill, yes you got it.  Quite a character isn't he.  I could have stayed on his site but I'd been wilding for a while and needed to top up and empty my waste etc and get some washing done.  I'm going back this afternoon and going in to Lagos to buy a new posh LNB.  I had Astra II last night for the  1st time in ages so I could catch up on Welsh news instead of all the world and financial news that is all I've been able to get.

When you coming out?

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> He was afraid to mess with you Dai!



If he'd seen me he would have been, you remember my first Welsh meet when I turned up in a wig after losing an argument with my hair clippers?  I've done the same again, I don't half look hard.  Lol

Dai


----------



## bill scouse

Ferry is booked for 10th dec. Might be staying in Spain this year.
ps. gpl is available at BP in Lagos on125


----------



## Penny13

Hi Dai 
Well someone has been having fun  no wet wet wet, love your pictures and the wilding with lovely views think Barry Island Napp Point is calling  
Hope your tv worked out but do you really want to know our news  
The Halloween meet was brilliant looking forward to the Christmas one now  
Take care mr x tell all your tales when you come home


----------



## silkcut1105

*daiboys travels*

well i must say dai didnt realise you were this good at writing your travels .really enjoyed your articals so keep it up mate PROUD OF YOU .


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> If he'd seen me he would have been, you remember my first Welsh meet when I turned up in a wig after losing an argument with my hair clippers?  I've done the same again, I don't half look hard.  Lol
> 
> Dai



You are hard Dai, hard to look at. lol


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Hi all, I've moved down the road 1.7kms to another site in the lovely town of Armacao de Pera Portugal.  Not a lot wrong with the first site in this town but when I went out on my scooter this morning I had to pass this site to get to both the town and the beach.  I'd not picked a good spot to pitch either when I arrived yesterday as I'd pitched next to the feral cat feeding station.  I had to keep my fly screen shut to keep them out and be very careful where I stepped.

Both sites are large and cater for a lot of long term expats.  The village/town is lovely lots of good coffee shops restaurants etc and a good supermarket.

I've met up with a couple that I've travelled with a few times on this epic journey so I'll probably stay for a few days.  Hopefully going for a trip into Albufeira tomorrow to get a new tap for my kitchen sink. I broke mine and had to weld the hot water pipes in 2 places which meant I've had no hot water at the kitchen sink for a good week.

Anyway the weather is gorgeous although it did cloud over this afternoon but brightened up early this evening, the evenings are getting colder though, I'm tempted to put socks on.  Lol

Dai. Xx


----------



## n brown

have you been to a monthly market yet-check out the gypsy girls,just don't let the gypsy boys catch you !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Been in the pool today, gosh it was cold.  Much colder than the sea.  Please note the sign post.

THE CAMPER IS A CLEAN PERSON.  Couldn't have said it better myself.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Amarmacao de Pera*

We're being really lucky with the weather here. No rain for the last 3 weeks and really good temperatures, 24C yesterday although it actually felt warmer in the sun.  Today is a little more humid but very pleasant if you have nothing much to do.  This place is gorgeous just a few minutes from the beautiful beaches and the town.  Lots of nice places to eat including an Indian takeaway. The menu of the day on the site is only €7 and has so far been varied and excellent value.

No swearing you lot, I'm only saying!  Lol

Daiboy xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Looks amazing Dai.

I'll just go and check the pension fund. lol


----------



## invalid

Far to many people for my liking, all that sun and sea and cheap booze, just can’t be good for one, come back to the rain and gray dawns of your roots.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

I've forgotten what Dai looks like all I can remember is he laughs a lot and he's ugly.


----------



## n brown

Daiboy ? never heard of him


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I've forgotten what Dai looks like all I can remember is he laughs a lot and he's ugly.



I don't think that anyone who has met Dai, or been in his vicinity would/could forget his laugh!!!! As for ugly, well I think that is unkind ..... he may never offer you his Welsh cakes again!!!


----------



## Deleted member 21686

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> I don't think that anyone who has met Dai, or been in his vicinity would/could forget his laugh!!!! As for ugly, well I think that is unkind ..... he may never offer you his Welsh cakes again!!!



Well he's not exactly pretty Jacky. lol

Bloody hell he's 1000 miles away and the women are sticking up for him.

And anyway who the hell is he?


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Well he's not exactly pretty Jacky. lol
> 
> Bloody hell he's 1000 miles away and the women are sticking up for him.
> 
> And anyway who the hell is he?



MTM, I am sticking up for one of YOUR [and my adopted] countrymen!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> MTM, I am sticking up for one of YOUR [and my adopted] countrymen!



And today is World Kindness Day!


----------



## n brown

who's this guy Dai ? never heard of him


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Looks amazing Dai.
> 
> I'll just go and check the pension fund. lol



Sorry Mr Moon, I didn't think you'd check so soon, I pay you back as soon as I can.  Lol

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I've forgotten what Dai looks like all I can remember is he laughs a lot and he's ugly.



Pot, kettle, black. Rearrange these words Moonpig.  Xx lol


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> who's this guy Dai ? never heard of him



I'll remember who my friends are next time you turn up on a beach at 8 O'clock in the morning.  Lol


----------



## n brown

oh !! THAT Dai !!!,sorry Fry,i mean Dai !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> MTM, I am sticking up for one of YOUR [and my adopted] countrymen!



Thank you Jackie, you know what they say about MTM, you can choose your friends but the sheep choose you.  Lol

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> don't know if your old motor's up to it,but that's a nice coast road up there past the fort,so's the other road on the left as you leave the beach,leads to another nice little beach,the  fort road ends up in Luz I think.anyway happy travels ! you likely to be about mid December ?



Sorry Nigel, I've just realised I haven't answered your question. My daughter and family are flying to Albufeira on 27th this month until 3rd  December.  I intend to go into Spain probably to The tourist hotspots for Christmas.  Probably into Morocco after that depending who's about.  Are you coming out then?

Dai (you remember the Welsh bloke who makes a fair bacon butty).  Xx


----------



## Lee

That's the problem when your enjoying your self so much you just forget everything.


----------



## n brown

looks like we'll be gyps passing in the night,which is the nature of travels ,see you some other time for sure !


----------



## n brown

if you go into Alcantarhila,theres a sweet little chapel of bones round the back of the church,people have been rubbing those monk's skulls for luck for years !


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> Pot, kettle, black. Rearrange these words Moonpig.  Xx lol



There's no need to get personal I only said you were ugly!


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> Thank you Jackie, you know what they say about MTM, you can choose your friends but the sheep choose you.  Lol
> 
> Dai. Xx



Arse licking I call it Jackie.

You brought up the sheep Dai are you missing them?


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Still a tourist*

Went on a boat trip today to see the caves.

We were really lucky and just happened to come across the lovely replica out of Portamao.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

A lovely little trip out today to Gale a few Kms down the road. Beautiful beaches and a very very posh supermarket selling lots of expat type things from Uk, Germany and Holland.  Still in Ameracao de Pera tried to go to the Chapel of Bones in a village close by but being a Sunday the Church was very busy and I didn't want to intrude.

The town in the background is Ameracao de Pera which is where we are staying.  The shadows are the 3 Muscateers Dai, Dave and Clare.

Sorry feeling a little Arty today. Problem with a little point and shoot camera is you can't actually see the screen in the bright sunlight but I couldn't resist the shadows and the steps.  

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## n brown

Dai,the little bone chapel isn't inside the church,it's in the wall round the back. nice pics !


----------



## Covey

I took Daiboys advice and arrived at Villa Cha north of Porto on the 27th October and have been here ever since. The weather has been very good with just a few rainy days and even the possibility of Fray Bentos puddings south of Porto have not been enough to get me out of here.

The beauty of this site is that it is 100m from the beach which runs for 20kms north of Porto, and at this time of the year, I usually have the beach to myself when I wander up the coast for my morning coffee.  A large Café con Leche (called Galau here) is 90cents rather than the €2 in Spain.  The site charges €9 per night for my 8m van and one person inc electric.  The sunshine and beach are free so why move?

Most of the pitches are static caravans which serve as a weekend cottage for the flat dwellers of Porto (which is almost everyone!!) so during the week, the likes of us have the place to ourselves. Today there are 3 MH's and one Dutch caravan.  The owner opens the site shop whenever we want something and the prices in the site shop are the same as in the local shops cos the locals also use it.

My Oyster sat TV works well and I get all the BBC and ITV channels but no Channel 5So far, the changes to the Astra channels have not resulted in any loss of service.

I need to move on next week because I told a friend that I would be in the Algarve and she is booked on a flight to Faro, so I will have to find somewhere to put The Beast near Faro for Christmas!!

Any ideas where??????


----------



## n brown

there's campings all along there Tavira,Island of Tavira ,I've heard Olhao,about 4-5 miles from Faro is ok but I've never been on any of them . I think there's one in Faro too


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> Dai,the little bone chapel isn't inside the church,it's in the wall round the back. nice pics !



The natives were just coming out of the church as we arrived, no where to park and too much going on to bother looking for the chapel.  We're going back tomorrow though..

Dai


----------



## n brown

just remembered something ,in Silves,when you get up there,on the road out to Messines there's a weird thing-you go into this old bar,full of leathery peasants,go through a door in the back and  DA DAAAH!! you're in a replica of La Scala opera house! it was ina bit of a state,but good enough to have my grandson's nativity play there,i heard they're doing it up .


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Been shopping today to Camperserve to get a new tap assembly for my kitchen sink.  It will be great to have hot water at the sink again.  Great place storage with service for €1.50 per day, they run they vehicle regularly and put it on charge and check everything the week before you're due to collect.  They also sell spares and accessories and do a mobile repair service covering all of the Algarve.  Prices seemed good too.

Then into Albufeira Shopping Centre a huge shopping complex on the outskirts of Albufeira.  They have an Iceland, most of the staff are Brits and the prices are only about 15-20% higher than At home.  We were like kids in a toy shop. After a few months away from home it's amazing how excited you can get over little items like real bacon, Heinz beans, Bisto gravy mix, malt loaf and guess what, real Eccles cake.

Moving on Wednesday.  My daughter is coming out to see me for a few days from 27th of This month.  I can't wait.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> Been shopping today to Camperserve to get a new tap assembly for my kitchen sink.  It will be great to have hot water at the sink again.  Great place storage with service for €1.50 per day, they run they vehicle regularly and put it on charge and check everything the week before you're due to collect.  They also sell spares and accessories and do a mobile repair service covering all of the Algarve.  Prices seemed good too.
> 
> Then into Albufeira Shopping Centre a huge shopping complex on the outskirts of Albufeira.  They have an Iceland, most of the staff are Brits and the prices are only about 15-20% higher than At home.  We were like kids in a toy shop. After a few months away from home it's amazing how excited you can get over little items like real bacon, Heinz beans, Bisto gravy mix, malt loaf and guess what, real Eccles cake.
> 
> Moving on Wednesday.  My daughter is coming out to see me for a few days from 27th of This month.  I can't wait.
> 
> Dai. Xx



Did they have Welsh cakes Dai?


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Did they have Welsh cakes Dai?



Nooooooo, but lots of other goodies.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> Nooooooo, but lots of other goodies.



Pretty crap shop then!


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Been to see the bones at the Capela dos Nossos in Alcantarilha, not such a big chapel as the one in Evora but still worth a visit.  Moving on tomorrow.  It's been great here, with some very interesting company.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> Been to see the bones at the Capela dos Nossos in Alcantarilha, not such a big chapel as the one in Evora but still worth a visit.  Moving on tomorrow.  It's been great here, with some very interesting company.
> 
> Dai



Very uplifting.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I just wrote a really long post, enough to bore you all to tears, but managed to delete it despite the auto save.  Anyway I can't be bothered to rewrite it so there.  Some may say you've had a lucky escape.  Lol

I've arrived at Albufeira and I'm going to be here for about 2 weeks because my lovely daughter and her family are coming out to see me next week. I may get bored in the meantime and rewrite all the things I've just deleted though so don't get complacent just yet.

Just a quick picture of the pool on site taken tea time yesterday.

Daiboy xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I've been a busy little bee these last few days, picking up the hire car and checking out the area ready for my daughter and the my 2 year old grandson coming out on Thursday.  

I've also done a bit of shopping, I've actually ruined/worn out my light weight walking boots mainly walking along the beach and scrambling over the rocks, so I've been a new pair today for €45 and I'm breaking them in now. I lost my grey water waste pipe whilst I was in Andorra on the really rough pitches on the municipal campsite.  It hasn't really mattered because mine dumps out in the middle just behind the back axle.  All of the sites and many villages have the proper waste water dump areas so it's not been a problem, but I've bought the bits and got a few days to get it done with a slight modification to stop it happening again.

Weather has now improved after a couple of overcast days with some rain but the nights are cold.  A little trip put to Vilamoura Marina today to check out the car.

Daiboy.  Xx


----------



## n brown

right maze round there innit! meant to say there's a very nice chapel of bones in the old town part of Faro.bigger than the last one !don't want to miss any eh ?also a very good maritime museum next to the central marina ,got some great models there


----------



## Lee

It sounds like you're have an exciting time at the moment, I hope you have a wonderful time when your daughter arrives.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

A quick recce down to Faro Airport as my daughter arrives tomorrow morning.  It's only 30km from here. Lovely beach seems to go on forever.  Weather forecast is good the local English language radio (Kiss FM) says it's 17C in the shade but 28C in the sun.  Very pleasant.

I'll have to clean my lens, there are smudges on it that look a bit like clouds.  Lol

Daiboy.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*The season of mellow fruitfulness*

Sorry for the picture quality, the sun shining through the trees was a little too strong.  The photos were taken on the back road to Silves.  I didn't touch them honest, there's no need you can buy a bagful for a Euro.

Dai x


----------



## snowbirds

*Back home,*

Hi Daiboy,

We have been back a week and wish we had stayed for the winter.We had the Grandaughter fly over while we were in Alicanti,her first flight on her own at 15 but have returned to be with Daughter over Christmas and New year.Have a great time,we can always send out the Fray Bentos parcels.

Regards Snowbirds.:wave::wave:







Daiboy said:


> A quick recce down to Faro Airport as my daughter arrives tomorrow morning.  It's only 30km from here. Lovely beach seems to go on forever.  Weather forecast is good the local English language radio (Kiss FM) says it's 17C in the shade but 28C in the sun.  Very pleasant.
> 
> I'll have to clean my lens, there are smudges on it that look a bit like clouds.  Lol
> 
> Daiboy.


----------



## witzend

Hi Daiboy
             Wish we were there, Spent last winter on Algarve and loved it were planning to do the same this year but other things have got in the way.Still hoping to make it early in new year enjoy your selves

If you go out to Faro beach you'll be able to see her plane land with plenty of time then to drive up and pick her up


----------



## Deleted member 26362

snowbirds said:


> Hi Daiboy,
> 
> We have been back a week and wish we had stayed for the winter.We had the Grandaughter fly over while we were in Alicanti,her first flight on her own at 15 but have returned to be with Daughter over Christmas and New year.Have a great time,we can always send out the Fray Bentos parcels.
> 
> Regards Snowbirds.:wave::wave:



Thanks Snowbirds, shame you didn't stay we could have met up.  Don't tell anyone but there's an Iceland shop in Shopping Albufeira about 4 miles from here and I can get most things, but you can never have too many Fray Bentos pies or Tetley tea bags.  Lol

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I've had a week of tourism this last week or so.  My youngest daughter and her husband plus my 2 year old grandson have flown out to Albufeira to join me for the week.  We've been everywhere in a little Nissan Juke I hired for a fortnight.  The weather has been fabulous cloudless sky and lovely warm sunshine all week.  A couple of days have been a little windy but even in December there are people sunbathing on the beaches.  The nights are cold though would you believe it went down to 8C last night but today 17c in the shade and about 27C in the sun.  Bootiful. Xx

At Praia Da Rocha Algarve.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

The coast around here is so beautiful.  We've also been very lucky with the weather.

The beach is São Rafael along the coast from Albufeira to Gale.  The Aire is just above the Police Stations and opposite the site of the twice monthly gypsy market in Albufeira.  It's only a 10 minute walk to the beach but it'll take you 20 minutes to walk back up the hill. Lol

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## n brown

did you go into Ferragudo just the other side of the harbour from Portimao? lovely bit of beach with an old customs fort overlooking the entrance.the sand is firm you can drive onto it and wade round to the beach bar ,great place for kids.good boot sale there too !glad you're enjoying ,we'll be down soon hopefully ,but by plane !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> did you go into Ferragudo just the other side of the harbour from Portimao? lovely bit of beach with an old customs fort overlooking the entrance.the sand is firm you can drive onto it and wade round to the beach bar ,great place for kids.good boot sale there too !glad you're enjoying ,we'll be down soon hopefully ,but by plane !



There's just so much to see here.  I've had a hire car for 13 days so far and seen so much.  The beach at Portimao, Praia Da Roche, was stunning and the little cove next to it (connected by a tunnel only 5 foot high) just had to be visited.  Believe it or not there where quite a few people in the sea and even a few just sunbathing, it's the first week of December!!

Today was Gypsy Market at Albufeira, it's huge isn't it? 

I'm having a great time, but moving on after my daughter flies home later this week.  I'm moving in to Spain and heading for the Tourist Hotspots in time for Christmas.  I have no idea where I'll stay so a few ideas/suggestions would be appreciated.

Dai.


----------



## n brown

spain's great too,i never liked cities much,too busy really,but the place is diiferent by a mile from Portugal,there's history everywhere.if you've never been to Gibraltar you'll enjoy that,guaranteed !,not only can you buy bacon and Fray Bentos pies,but the place is seriously interesting,especially for ex-services !if you go there I can recommend the road up to Ronda,great road ,beautiful town,Orgiva's good and the Alhambra in Granada is lovely.if you buy a beer in a Spanish bar,be sure to ask for tapas,the buggers won't offer if they see you're foreign !


----------



## snowbirds

*Missing the sun*

Hi Daiboy,

Looks great wish I had stayed on for a month or two.Not to bad hear but bad weather coming down from "up norf" from tomorrow,so will have to drain water in van and empty it out for the winter, It would be easier to fill it up and get a ferry ticket south, but our Daughter has got hold of the calender and filled in a few duty's for the next couple of months.Have fun and a great Christmas.

Snowbirds.






Daiboy said:


> The coast around here is so beautiful.  We've also been very lucky with the weather.
> 
> The beach is São Rafael along the coast from Albufeira to Gale.  The Aire is just above the Police Stations and opposite the site of the twice monthly gypsy market in Albufeira.  It's only a 10 minute walk to the beach but it'll take you 20 minutes to walk back up the hill. Lol
> 
> Daiboy. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Almost in Spain*

I've finally moved on after a fabulous 2 weeks in Albufeira, my daughter and family came out to visit me, so I hired a car for 2 weeks.  We had brilliant weather not a drop of rain and warm all day every day until sundown at about 6pm when it went quite chilly in comparison.

I've arrive at Monte Gorde and I'm staying on the Municipal site for a couple of nights, however when strolling along the beautiful beach I found a lovely free Aire opposite the entrance to the site I'm on.  There where over 30 vans there only 1 of which had UK plates. I spoke to him and he comes every year for about 2 weeks on his way into Spain for Christmas.  There is water and waste disposal as well as a coffee bar cum restaurant on site but no showers or toilets.

The beaches here are beautiful, with beach cafés and even a life guard on duty over a 300 metre stretch of the beach.  Yesterday there were quite a few people in the sea, it was 19C in the shade.  Not a lot open in the night though, we ended up in the Casino for a beer at €1 per bottle.  I managed to resist the tables though..


----------



## n brown

we had a nice meet at Caerphilly-it didn't rain too badly during the day [sob!] glad to see you having such a nice time !


----------



## carol

Such a heart felt contribution Nigel!


----------



## horshamjack

*Envious*

I have been following this blog with Interest since joining the site. Thanks for the pics,    sounds like your living the dream Dai ?
As a fellow Welshman hats off, live life to the full and enjoy 
Be Lucky:nicethread:


----------



## welshrarebit

Very interesting  reading your  thread,  we  have  missed  most of those  you  talk  about,  we are  in Falesia  at  the  moment,  would have liked to visit the  chapel of  bones  and would  have liked to go to the  boot sale, where was that by the way?
Also when is the  gypsy  market on in  Albufeira, we are  only 10kl  from there?
I  am  Welsh also  but  Tez  is  an  honorary  welshperson,  he's  from the  Isle  of  Wight! 
 Agree  about the  weather, 
we  have been lucky  haven't we?


----------



## Lee

*Still having a good time*

Lovely to see everything is still good down there in the sun.
Linda and I were in Buxton at the weekend, it managed a flurry of snow on Thursday night so not quite 19 degrees like where you are. 
Must go and put some more warm clothes on.
Lee


----------



## n brown

theres a small bone chapel in Alcantarilha ,below Silves,its in the church wall round the back. there's a much better one in Faro old town,can't remember the name,and the biggest is in Evora


----------



## invalid

Great pic’s as always, I must admit looking at the first pic of all the MH’s, the first thing to cross my mind is (oow spares)I bet I’m not the only one, that’s the way with people who are continually adapting their self builds, we’re always looking for innovations.
As always you seem to be having a great time and experiencing the culture and food, that’s what it’s all about.


----------



## silkcut1105

*daiboys travels*

well dai i must say its a fantastic journey your on but i bet u missed us when we were in chester this weekend .that locker on the side of my van where i keep all of my barcardi the strong box was filled with u know what on friday before we left .and guess what it was still full when i got home on sunday hope your proud of me .i left my bloody keys at home so i had to suffer and drink all of kathys vodka lol


----------



## Deleted member 26362

horshamjack said:


> I have been following this blog with Interest since joining the site. Thanks for the pics,    sounds like your living the dream Dai ?
> As a fellow Welshman hats off, live life to the full and enjoy
> Be Lucky:nicethread:



I've met a couple a few times on the way down here and they both drive LandRovers with the "One life, live it" stickers on the back.  It's my new motto.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

trishandtez said:


> Very interesting  reading your  thread,  we  have  missed  most of those  you  talk  about,  we are  in Falesia  at  the  moment,  would have liked to visit the  chapel of  bones  and would  have liked to go to the  boot sale, where was that by the way?
> Also when is the  gypsy  market on in  Albufeira, we are  only 10kl  from there?
> I  am  Welsh also  but  Tez  is  an  honorary  welshperson,  he's  from the  Isle  of  Wight!
> Agree  about the  weather,
> we  have been lucky  haven't we?



Hi Trish and Tez, the gypsy market in Albufeira is the 1st and 3rd Tuesday of every month.  If you're only 10 km from Albufeira there's a small bone chapel at Alcantarilha which is only 12km from Albufeira.  The boot sale was at São Martinho Da Porta.  We have been very lucky with the weather hope it keeps like this now I'm in Spain.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

silkcut1105 said:


> well dai i must say its a fantastic journey your on but i bet u missed us when we were in chester this weekend .that locker on the side of my van where i keep all of my barcardi the strong box was filled with u know what on friday before we left .and guess what it was still full when i got home on sunday hope your proud of me .i left my bloody keys at home so i had to suffer and drink all of kathys vodka lol



Looking at the photos on Facebook you don't look as if you did too badly on Kath's vodka.  You surely wouldn't have worn that suit if you'd been sober.  Lol. Give Kath and all the others my love.  Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Just gone all native, I'm on my own (by that I mean I'm the only vehicle on site) on a small site just off the road between Seville and Malaga.  Suddenly realised that time was moving on quicker than I was, I'd forgotten to put my watch on an hour now I'm in Spain.  Strolled into the village and found a lovely little Taverna, managed to say I'll have some of that with patatas and a beer but couldn't really work out what it was until I ate it. It was lovely, lamb so well cooked that if they'd been any bones the meat would have fallen off, lovely and oily with lots of carrots, onions, olives and even a couple of whole cloves.  A couple of beers and enough chips to feed a family of 4 for €7.70 about 7 quid.  Yummy

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I arrived on the beach front at Marbella nice and early today, didn't really know where I was going to stay so used the Youcamp EU app and checked out a big campsite in Marbella itself, Marbella Playa, basically Marbella Beach.  I didn't like the site at all, I like Germans I speak a little of the lingo after 3 years there in the 70s.  The Dutch are always very friendly too and are happy to speak English but I was looking for somewhere to stay until after Christmas so wanted Brit company.  There where hardly any Brits at all on the site so I moved back to Fuengirola (Camping Fuengirola) this site is a little more structured but there are still very few Brits.  I spoke to the young guy in reception who said they are quite a few Brits here but all interspersed whereas this site caters mainly for the Scandinavians who book and reserve their pitches.  He confirmed that Marbella Playa is mainly German and Dutch. This site is OK but at €25 per night for a single person it's too much and a little out of town.

So can someone please tell me where the Brits spend Christmas on the Med.  

By the way very windy today, wind speed 23 don't know if that's miles or kilometers so although full sun it's a wee bit chilly.  Forecast tomorrow and Thursday 19C and the wind dropping to about 6.

PS Bikini beach and I'm here out of season.  Boo hooooo

Daiboy


----------



## snowbirds

*Missing the sun*

Hi Daiboy,

Looking good down there I wish I had stayed it's grey here,Just woken up by prat next door playing music to loud.

Have fun Snowbirds.:wave::wave::scooter::camper::have fun:






Daiboy said:


> I arrived on the beach front at Marbella nice and early today, didn't really know where I was going to stay so used the Youcamp EU app and checked out a big campsite in Marbella itself, Marbella Playa, basically Marbella Beach.  I didn't like the site at all, I like Germans I speak a little of the lingo after 3 years there in the 70s.  The Dutch are always very friendly too and are happy to speak English but I was looking for somewhere to stay until after Christmas so wanted Brit company.  There where hardly any Brits at all on the site so I moved back to Fuengirola (Camping Fuengirola) this site is a little more structured but there are still very few Brits.  I spoke to the young guy in reception who said they are quite a few Brits here but all interspersed whereas this site caters mainly for the Scandinavians who book and reserve their pitches.  He confirmed that Marbella Playa is mainly German and Dutch. This site is OK but at €25 per night for a single person it's too much and a little out of town.
> 
> So can someone please tell me where the Brits spend Christmas on the Med.
> 
> By the way very windy today, wind speed 23 don't know if that's miles or kilometers so although full sun it's a wee bit chilly.  Forecast tomorrow and Thursday 19C and the wind dropping to about 6.
> 
> PS Bikini beach and I'm here out of season.  Boo hooooo
> 
> Daiboy


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy what does an old fella like you want with bikinis? your blood pressure just can't take it.


----------



## n brown

all the brits are probably in morocco saving their dosh.pop over,it's only a short ferry to ceuta,although I would rate your chances of finding a Fray Bentos pie there at about zero


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> all the brits are probably in morocco saving their dosh.pop over,it's only a short ferry to ceuta,although I would rate your chances of finding a Fray Bentos pie there at about zero



Hi Nigel, I'm planning on going to Morroco in the new year, ill stock up with FB pies and beer before I leave.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Daiboy what does an old fella like you want with bikinis? your blood pressure just can't take it.



Just saying.  LOL but I've got my tablets and I'd take my chances if I was here in the summer.  Dai


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> Just saying.  LOL but I've got my tablets and I'd take my chances if I was here in the summer.  Dai



Die with a smile on your face!


----------



## n brown

good fun to you mate,if you haven't been to maroc you'll love it,stay calm,don't get offended and haggle 'em to death! it's a laugh a minute


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Hello Mr Brown, I went to Marrakesh about 4 years ago, an experience everyone should have.

Wind has died down today and the sun has been lovely, a few clouds early this morning and later this afternoon though. The beach here in Torremolinos has a few places where there are palm trees right down to the waters edge.  It reminds me of some of the small islands in the Middle East.

Sorry tried to upload a few photos but Internet so slow I've given up.  

Looks like 1 of the photos got through, but if you ignore the background I'm sure you'll see what I mean.

Dai xx


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Die with a smile on your face!




Shouldn't that be, Dai with a smile in his face!.....:lol-053:

Colin


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Thanks ColinD, you're right but what a way to go.  T'internet so slow I might as well send you a message in a bottle.

Dai xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

The wind has died down completely today although we could have done with a little breeze this morning to blow away the clouds.  They cleared away by about 1100hrs but were back at about 1600hrs.  Very warm in between had to put a towel on my chair coz I was sweating just sitting there reading my book.  You lot don't realise what we have to put up with put here.  Lol

Dai. Xx


----------



## n brown

you poor ******* ! in fact,you ******* !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> you poor ******* ! in fact,you ******* !



You have a real way with words Mr Brown, "but that's why I like you" ( with due credit to Mr Dick Emery).  Lol


----------



## Deleted member 23433

Did you manage to find any Brits to spend the festive season with?
We have loved reading all about your trip. We met you at a Southern Frosties meet at the Fox & Goose. We were the couple with the inflatable canoe. 
We have been away since May travelling through France. We have been house sitting in Switzerland now for 2 months on Lake Maggiore and are moving to Lake Geneva on Tuesday until 3rd Jan. We have incorporated house sitting with travelling which has worked out brilliantly. 
All the best
Adrian & Karen


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

*Keep posting the Pics Dai*

Keep posting the Pics Dai, I do enjoy reading about and seeing the photos, even if they do turn me bright green with envy!

Best wishes on your travels.....:have fun::yeahthat:

Colin


----------



## n brown

Dai are you going anywhere near Kenspain? bit concerned about no weather report for a while.it'd be terrible if he's snowed in or something !


----------



## Deleted member 21686

It must be bad or he would be telling us. lol


----------



## Deleted member 26362

ColinD said:


> Keep posting the Pics Dai, I do enjoy reading about and seeing the photos, even if they do turn me bright green with envy!
> 
> Best wishes on your travels.....:have fun::yeahthat:
> 
> Colin



Hi Colin, thanks for your comments.  It's nice to have feedback.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

:lol-053:





n brown said:


> Dai are you going anywhere near Kenspain? bit concerned about no weather report for a while.it'd be terrible if he's snowed in or something !



I don't know where Ken is.  The weather here is good again, the winds have died down there are a few clouds but the sun is lovely and warm.  I don't think you need worry about poor old Ken.  Lol

Dai


----------



## n brown

Daiboy said:


> :lol-053:
> 
> I don't know where Ken is.  The weather here is good again, the winds have died down there are a few clouds but the sun is lovely and warm.  I don't think you need worry about poor old Ken.  Lol
> 
> Dai


bugger,   I mean GREAT !pleased to hear it ! I should be along soon and hope to do a few 'what a scorcher!' posts myself !
 carry on camping !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> bugger,   I mean GREAT !pleased to hear it ! I should be along soon and hope to do a few 'what a scorcher!' posts myself !
> carry on camping !



When are you coming out, and where are you going.  It would be lovely to catch up.  It's been a while!!

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*'Twas the week before Christmas*

And Daiboy has arrived in Benidorm.  I tried Costa del Sol,Marbella, Fuengirola and Torremolinos and didn't think it suitable for a solo British traveller.  So on  the spur of the moment I left Costa Del Sol and headed for Benidorm and The Costa Blanca.  It's a different world (7 hours, over 500 Kms and all of a suddenly I'm in a UK Christmas area). Please don't get me wrong I left the UK looking for new experiences and to meet different people, I've done that.  For Christmas I wanted to be with British people, I tried 3 sites in Del Sol and found only I British couple.  So I moved to Costa Blanca, Benidorm.  I arrived on site after dark and 3 British people helped me park up.  I'm home.

I've had a lovely day today, met up with a few friends from Motorhomefun, had a good walk around Benidorm, my first full English Breakfast since leaving UK on 12 th September, sorted out my Oyster Satellite Dish which has worked beautifully ( with a few adjustments) since leaving UK but totally refused to work from the minute I got into Spain.  (The LNB just needs to be turned slightly from 8 O'clock to 7 O'clock and eh voila).

 Any way, weather here is lovely, been busy today so photos are this evening.  Forecast tomorrow is full sunshine,17C in the shade and 10C overnight.  Hopefully a few new photos In the sun tomorrow. Xx

Dai

Just check out the sky.  Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Hi folks, well Benidorm is lovely (at this time of year, I don't know if I'd like to be here in season). We've had 2 days where it's been clear in the morning clouded over most of the day and then cleared again in the evening.  Today has been gorgeous, lots of people sun bathing and paddling, only a couple of youngsters brave enough to go in further.  

I've had problems getting my satelite dish to lock onto any signal (it's a roof mounted Oyster System with automatic search) even when I tried to lock onto The alternative satellites since I first came into Spain.  However yesterday I altered the skew angle on my LNB and Eh Voila full UK signal including channel 5.  Channel 4 is only available + 1 hour.  For those who are even remotely interested I turned the LNB from about the 8 O'clock position to around 7 O'clock and it locked on immediately a fine tune using the TV as a guide and alls well.

Dai xx 

I tried to put some photos on but the Internet is a little slow tonight, I'll try again tomorrow or later if I'm sober enough.  Lol


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Just a couple of photos of Benidorm.  It's a bit like Brighton with sunshine.  You need a sixth sense to avoid all the old dears in their rental mobility scooters.  Lots of people sunbathing or panic tanning before returning home.  Lol

Dai. Xx


----------



## n brown

HI Dai, i`m down and moaning already but really , having a good time.benidorm looks`hotter than here ! does your oneupmanship never tire ? i have been given an old discovery to play with!


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Wishing I was down there Dai.

What site are you on?


----------



## jennyp19

Are they filming the new series of Benidorm out there at the moment?


----------



## witzend

Daiboy,  Thanks for keeping this thread up dated and the pictures are great it's always interesting to read Have a Happy Christmas & New Year in the Spanish Sun


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> HI Dai, i`m down and moaning already but really , having a good time.benidorm looks`hotter than here ! does your oneupmanship never tire ? i have been given an old discovery to play with!



I love the old Discos, I may get one when I go home in March.  The weather here is lovely today but we've had a couple of overcast days.

Have a lovely Christmas and a great New Year.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Wishing I was down there Dai.
> 
> What site are you on?



Hi Haydn, I'm staying at Villasol.  It's a lovely site.  I hope you and your family have a lovely Christmas and a great New Year.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

jennyp19 said:


> Are they filming the new series of Benidorm out there at the moment?



Hi Jen, it's due on TV in early January but I haven't seen any obvious signs of filming, they probably filmed it months ago in the summer.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

witzend said:


> Daiboy,  Thanks for keeping this thread up dated and the pictures are great it's always interesting to read Have a Happy Christmas & New Year in the Spanish Sun



Thanks Witzend, I hope you and yours have a great Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Have a great Christmas Dai.


----------



## n brown

same here Dai,have a good one and a fun new year !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*I wanna come home!*

The rain is persisting down out here.  It was cloudy this morning and started raining properly about 2pm and hasn't stopped since.  Very heavy at the moment.  Forecast is for light rain for the next few days and then back to normal on Sunday.

Hell of a day today, I was called by a lady in the caravan opposite at about 0930 this morning.  Her husband had fallen between the fixed bed and the wall and couldn't get up.  It was obvious that he'd had a serious stroke.  In his 70s no health insurance so a 20 minute wait for the Red Cross ambulance despite the fact that there is a superb private hospital at the entrance to this site.  I haven't  seen anyone at their van since but I've been out and about most of the day.

They are regulars here so have plenty of friends on site.

Hope you all have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Dai. Xx


----------



## jennyp19

I promise you Dai you do NOT want to come home - its b cold, grey and miserable.  Just be happy for the extra daylight you are getting.  It was dark here at about 3.45 and its not light in the mornings until 8.30 ish.  Thank goodness its about the shortest day this weekend.
and we've only been home since yesterday afternoon, and planning when to get back down there.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

jennyp19 said:


> I promise you Dai you do NOT want to come home - its b cold, grey and miserable.  Just be happy for the extra daylight you are getting.  It was dark here at about 3.45 and its not light in the mornings until 8.30 ish.  Thank goodness its about the shortest day this weekend.
> and we've only been home since yesterday afternoon, and planning when to get back down there.



OK I'll stay here then and give it another chance.  Lol

Dai. Xx


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Daiboy said:


> OK I'll stay here then and give it another chance.  Lol
> 
> Dai. Xx



Dai, we had snow yesterday afternoon, and it's still here! Awwhhhh  don't you just love the Welsh countryside swathed in it's winter wonderland!

Take care, and continue to enjoy your travels!

Jackie


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Weather has certainly improved here after a day and night of torrential rain and lots of wind.  Yesterday was much better than forecast but still quite windy.

Went to a club with a few people from the site I'm  staying on, no more than a dozen people in the club.  Hopefully everyone is saving themselves for this next few days. After all I am in Benidorm and it is Christmas week, in the UK of course it was Black Friday.

Dai. Xx

Internet not good this morning, I'll try posting photos later.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Lunch at Scooby's Benidorm.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Not having much luck posting photos this morning.

That's better.

Dai. Xx


----------



## invalid

Daiboy said:


> Not having much luck posting photos this morning.
> 
> That's better.
> 
> Dai. Xx



Wild camping, WHERE?
People must love it, as crocodile Dundee said, "because so many people there."
Amazing sand castle, you do really take some great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Just read your thread for the very first time - from beginning to end, too!

Sounds like you're having a great time. Living the dream, ey? Poor old Moon will be sick as a chip reading this 

The rest of us are stuck here in cold, wet and windy Blighty (yuk!), I'm as envious as a hedgehog of a porcupine!

Hope you have a lovely Christmas out there - I'm certain you will - just spare the odd thought for us poor s*ds back home  

Have you checked the missile defence for your camper lately? I think old Snowbirds might be getting a bit nervous! :lol-053:
The Weather-orientated total smugfest poll will be ending soon; looks like the sun guns might be winning.... eek!!! :scared: :lol-061::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 26362

invalid said:


> Wild camping, WHERE?
> People must love it, as crocodile Dundee said, "because so many people there."
> Amazing sand castle, you do really take some great shots, thanks for sharing.



Hi Invalid, I really do like to Wildcamp but this is a journey of a lifetime.  I Wildcamp where I like the spot, some of my best on this trip were the Dardogne Valley (with LeeLinda) and Boca de Ria near Sagres in Portugal, I also love the Aires but when it gets a bit cold in the night time it's so nice to turn on the electric fan heater without worrying if you have enough LPG (GPL) or if you have the right adapter etc.  never fear I will be back Wildcamping with the best of them (you) in March.

Glad you like the photos etc.  

Dai.  Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just read your thread for the very first time - from beginning to end, too!
> 
> Sounds like you're having a great time. Living the dream, ey? Poor old Moon will be sick as a chip reading this
> 
> The rest of us are stuck here in cold, wet and windy Blighty (yuk!), I'm as envious as a hedgehog of a porcupine!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely Christmas out there - I'm certain you will - just spare the odd thought for us poor s*ds back home
> 
> Have you checked the missile defence for your camper lately? I think old Snowbirds might be getting a bit nervous! :lol-053:
> The Weather-orientated total smugfest poll will be ending soon; looks like the sun guns might be winning.... eek!!! :scared: :lol-061::wave:



Thanks Marie I'm glad you like my posts.  The Moonpig is not at all jealous he's a friend and fellow countryman he would only want the best for me.  Lol.

Dai. Xx


----------



## mariesnowgoose

:idea:

... not so sure about Moon, Dai. The poor lamb's not quite retired and I hear he's got a twitchy trigger finger...!  :lol-053:


----------



## snowbirds

*Sun tomorrow*

Hi Diaboy,

Hang it it out mate you have more of a chance of better weather there than back in Blighty.I wish we had stayed as we came back to see the Daughter and she told us she was going to fly out if we had stayed in Spain for Christmas so maybe next year .So now they are going away New year because we are back to look after the animals you can't win with kids.
Have a great Christmas and New Year love John & Pat.:dance::dance::camper::have fun::cool1::cool1::drive::drive::banana::banana:


----------



## Covey

I followed Daiboy's route down through Portugal and had a very enjoyable time at Villa Cha north of Porto.  Then went south to Quateria near Faro and have been here on the Orbitor site for the past three weeks.  Not the most interesting site I have been on, but 10 minutes amble in to town, and town has most things we seem to need.

Weather this morning is clear blue skies but a little chilly until the sun warms us all up (sorry!!)  I am staying here until after Christmas and then will move to Tavera for the New year celebrations.

For the more practical details, this site is €9 a night inc 10A electric.  Cost of living is cheap in Portugal as long as you stay away from the imported UK items!

The Beast and I wish all Members a Happy and Safe Christmas and New Year and may your wheels keep on turning.


----------



## Siimplyloco

Covey said:


> For the more practical details, this site is €9 a night inc 10A electric.  Cost of living is cheap in Portugal as long as you stay away from the imported UK items!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi. We stayed in most of the Orbitur sites this summer, having bought a Family card and €90 for a set of 10 coupons. Are these still available as I was under the impression that they had been discontinued?
> John


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Solstice 2013*

Couldn't make Stonehenge for the Solstice this year so had to settle for this.  Might have to settle for it next year too.  Lol

Daiboy. Xx

The pool area at Camping Villasol, Benidorm.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I love to have a look around the area when I'm travelling.  Today I went on a coach trip.  I could have done the trip,for free if I'd agreed to subject myself to a heavy duty sales pitch on bedding.  I along with 4 others paid €15 for a full day out and had an hour and a half free time instead of the presentation.

It's amazing the fabulous places just outside Benidorm.  Beautiful mountain villages and a lovely Model Museum apparently the work of just 1 man.  Famous for its "picture Windows" which initially look like a picture in a frame but when you look the picture complete with scaled models go back from about a foot to over 10 feet..  A really good day out.

A very Merry Christmas and a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year to all my Motor Home friends including the ones I haven't met yet.

Dai. Xx


----------



## n brown

Have a good one mate !! I will !!


----------



## Deleted member 21686

It sounds great Dai.

Have a nice Christmas mate.

Nadolig Llawen.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Morning all.  I hope you all had a great Christmas.  The weather here on Christmas Day was atrocious, really heavy rain all day, made all us expats feel at home.  Had a bacon butty breakfast mini meet with friends from Motorhomefun in the pouring rain, and then a Christmas Lunch that started at 2.30 and ended in my van at some silly hour on Boxing Day morning.

Only a few hours later half the site was up, pulling down awning and chasing various items around the site.  We had Gale force winds that have lasted on and off the last 2 days on and off.  Blowing a real hooley at the moment but the sun is shining beautifully.

Happy New Year to you all.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## n brown

liking the new mobility scooter !


----------



## bill scouse

Hi Dai 18 Degrees here at Oliva heading to Torrevieja tomorrow .


----------



## Deleted member 26362

bill scouse said:


> Hi Dai 18 Degrees here at Oliva heading to Torrevieja tomorrow .



Hi Bill, glad you made it out here at last.  Where you going after Torrievieja, are you heading to Marrocco?  Or are you coming up this way. I'm leaving here first week of January.  If you're still in Torrievieja I'll call in on my way past.

Enjoy yourself and Happy New Year.

Dai


----------



## wints

jennyp19 said:


> Are they filming the new series of Benidorm out there at the moment?



They were filming when we were there in March 2013.  A hotel on the Rincon opposite the Palace had cameras / lighting / crowds of onlookers most days.
Hopefully we'll be back at LaTorreta sometime late march.

regards
Allen


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Bit of rain last night and overcast this morning.  No problem though because I'd booked a trip up to Guadalest in the mountains.  Lovely day out and a fair bit of culture at all the museums in the village and surrounding area.

More photos later. Happy New Year and happy travels.

Dai xx


----------



## moonshadow

You want a bit more rain? Get yourself back here before we get washed away!


----------



## Deleted member 26362

The village of Guadalest just above Benidorm.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*The Dolls House Museum Guadalest Alicante*

Just a few photos from this gorgeous little museum.  It's a little smaller than the one ( by the same modeller) that I visited in Polop just before Christmas.

Dai xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Museo de Motos.  Valle de Guadalest*

Some really beautiful old motorbikes and scooters here. Many of them look as if they've never been used.

Dai. Xx

Ps if anyone wants more photos or info on these museums or the area please PM me.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Museum of Medieval Torture Guadalest*

A really evil place but well worth a visit.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> A really evil place but well worth a visit.
> 
> Dai. Xx



Gosh Dai don't show the mrs this lot it will give her ideas!

Are you still in Benodorm?


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Never mind Moon's missus! Bring some of those back!

I have an ideal subject to practice on - might have to make a trip to Wales, though...


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Gosh Dai don't show the mrs this lot it will give her ideas!
> 
> Are you still in Benodorm?



Hi Haydn

Yes still in Benidorm.  I'm leaving here on Sunday morning and moving West.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Puerto de Mazarron*

After 21 days over Christmas with a lot of friends it was time to move on.  With no real plan other than to catch up with a few old pals along the way and to end up in Algerciras for the 14th January to meet up with a gang from Motorhomefun to travel to Marocco on the 15th, I set off West.  I'd picked up the dreaded Benidorm Bark and was not feeling on top form so after a few hours drive I was looking for a likely overnight spot so headed to Puerto de Mazarron, I'd heard there were some lovely rock formations and a very good wild camping spot at the far end of the beach.

It turned out to be a lovely little village with a few bars and a very well stocked supermarket and Internet Cafe.  More on the Internet Cafe in another post.

Well worth the few miles of route.  Just to the West of Cartanaga for those who wish to know.

Dai.  Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Playa La Higuerica.*

What a lovely little Wild Camping spot. Despite the signs there were loads of vans overnighting here.  I didn't see any other Brits though.  Just off the A332 at Aquilas.  

Grid Ref.  N37 22' 48"  W01 37' 35"

A beautiful drive through the mountains following the coast and avoiding the tolls.

Dai.  Xx


----------



## n brown

that's the kind of spot I'd pull up and do all the washing and van maintenance. nice !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Bouganvilla, Marbella*

Moved back down to the coast to join a pal I made along the way to celebrate his birthday.  Party party!  Tomorrow morning I'm booked onto a day trip to Gibraltar so it won't be a late one tonight.

Sunday I'm on my way to Bella Vista to meet up with the gang going to Morocco on 15th.  I'm planning on spending about 6 weeks in Morocco before heading home at the beginning of March.

I had to cancel my vehicle insurance and take out a new policy with Safeguard to ensure I had Comprehensive cover for the trip.  My previous insurers Adrian Flux were unable to cover me at all in Morocco and written in to the policy is a no refund clause after 3 months of cover.  So although I still had 5 months cover left I will not get a refund.  I was not prepared to go with only 3rd party purchased at the border, for my trip I would have had to buy 90 days cover for about €200 euros.  So a lot of wallet twitching was involved before I really decided what to do, but in the end I didn't want to miss this opportunity.

Ps Although Safeguard would give me Fully Comp Insurance they do not cover breakdowns in Morocco. Still my van has only done 20K miles so should be alright.  Got to take some risks in life.

I'll keep you updated.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## n brown

good luck mate you'll need it ! 
 not really ! glad you went for it,6 weeks will either be far too long or nowhere near long enough.as you've got a sense of humour I bet it's the latter !


----------



## horshamjack

*Nice*

Good luck Dai ..Am sure you'll have a good time Its a wonderful country with great sites to see .
Gotta be on your toes with the locals .be prepared to barter for everything . 
I toured there in the lmid 70.s with 3 mates for 4 months was going to Tan Tan but got down to as far as Guelmim but was stopped by the military due to a war that was going on  "Western Sahara War" I believe so went back up to Agadir We travelled over the Atlas and Riff mountain ranges some scarey roads and saw all the main cities 
Its definatly worth the visit especially in convoy ..Look forward to seeing some great pics 
Be Lucky


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Gibraltar*

A great day out today despite the overcast weather.  Picked up by coach at 0940hrs this morning for the 1 hour trip to the Rock.  Only a 20 minute wait at the border control and then straight in.  I'd arranged the rock tour that included the St Michael caves (wow) and a trip to the Ape Den.  I was lucky enough, depending on how you look at it, to have an ape perch on my shoulder.  Total cost for the trip and excursions €36 but a really good day out.  Weather improved as we got back to the coach so a lovely evening.

Dai. Xx


----------



## Lee

*Still having a good time*

I'm glad to see you're enjoying yourself down there Gibraltar looks good.
Enjoy the rest of your trip, I'm sure you will keep us informed and jealous of your experiences.

Lee


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Morocco.*

Has it really been that long since I posted?  I'm now on Morocco, the weather is awful torrential rain and very windy the trip down today included thunder, lightning and hailstones the size of marbles.

Still we're here and still enjoying the experience.  The ferry and crossing including customs this end was fairly easy and trouble free.  We'd arranged a good discount with one of the agents, Carlos who has an office on the Lidl Car Park in Algerciras and another next to the huge Carrefour Store.  Only a 2 hour wait to board and another hour at the other end.  Simples!!

1. Sunrise in my mirror. Algerciras.  2. Goodbye Spain.  3. Last glimpse of Gibraltar. 4. Ferry Terminal Tanger, Morocco.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## n brown

good on you mate,glad you made it ! that's my kind of fun,walk into a boat yard and chat to the guys working on the boats,then wander round the souk nosing in all the carpentry and metal workshops-brilliant !


----------



## wendywo

Brilliant thread Dai thank you from us .We have only just joined and are still looking for our first van but hope to get on the road this year.
Your trip is so inspiring we can't wait to get going thanks again hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Essaouira, Morocco*

Try saying that properly, and then let me know how to say it.  Packed in tight in a car park, about a £5 a night fabulous souks, fish market and harbour.  Weather has been atrocious but seems to be improving.  Going out fora meal soon so a rushed post tonight.  Staying putt tomorrow though.

Dai. Xx


----------



## n brown

esso wearer said quick,lovely place sells all that spotty wood stuff ! I seem to remember being given a lump of this wood as ideal for starting campfires,as it's so oily you can light splinters with a match.i'm getting really jealous now-lamb taghine and couscous and fresh croissants covered in apricot jam ! keep posting !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> esso wearer said quick,lovely place sells all that spotty wood stuff ! I seem to remember being given a lump of this wood as ideal for starting campfires,as it's so oily you can light splinters with a match.i'm getting really jealous now-lamb taghine and couscous and fresh croissants covered in apricot jam ! keep posting !



Just got back from town, ladies had lamb tagine with prunes, apricots and almonds.  I had a Moroccan Soup followed by chicken and mushroom tagine with couscous.  One of the boys had sardine fillets with vegetables of the day, loads of bread coffee and bottled water and only worked out at €7 each.  Delicious.

I can't believe how busy everywhere is.  The souks and streets are really buzzing wherever we've been.  The boat yard and fish market here are fascinating (and very smelly) aren't they.

I watched the cat and seagull squabbling and sparring over the contents of the bag.  As you can see it was a very laid back affair and they both posed for me and I moved in close for the photo.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Moving further South tomorrow to just outside Agadir.  Loved it here at Essaouira.

Dai


----------



## snowbirds

Hi Diaboy,

Pictures look great,keep it up wish we were there.Have fun.

Snowbirds.:sad::sad::wave::wave::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## n brown

Daiboy said:


> Moving further South tomorrow to just outside Agadir.  Loved it here at Essaouira.
> 
> Dai


 picture 3 shows just how messy your van can get after a bit of travelling-keep it tidy Dai !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> picture 3 shows just how messy your van can get after a bit of travelling-keep it tidy Dai !



And that's after I tidied it.  Now where did I put my glasses.  Lol


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Now at Tagazoute Beach, really busy beach with loads of surfers.  Only the equivalent of a Euro all day and 2 Euros for overnight parking.  Fabulous drive down through quaint villages.

Apologies for the photos most were taken as I was driving with one arm pointing out of the window.

Dai. Xx


----------



## horshamjack

Brings back good memories of 35 years ago Dai 
We also stayed at Essaouira and  Tagazoute Beach the later was the place to go in those days 
If I remember rightly in pic 2 towards the rocks on the right there was a well on the beach towards there ?
Keep posting enjoying the thread with envy 
Be Lucky


----------



## n brown

she looks a bit of a handful Dai !

see if you can find Paradise Valley,it's not far,beautiful bit of river with hundreds of palm trees


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Daiboy said:


> Now at Tagazoute Beach, really busy beach with loads of surfers.  Only the equivalent of a Euro all day and 2 Euros for overnight parking.  Fabulous drive down through quaint villages.
> 
> Apologies for the photos most were taken as I was driving with one arm pointing out of the window.
> 
> Dai. Xx



I see you found a friend Dai, it didn't take you long to sort your sex life out you randy Welsh bugger.

Dai I hope you have some bigger shirts in your wardrobe, the living must be good son. lol


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Moved just up the road but still in Tagazoute.  A great British crowd here.  Beer O'clock is about 4pm to 7pm and guess where they all congregate. Many of you will recognise my van in the background in the first picture, you'll probably notice how cold we all look.  Been very windy for a couple of days and you don't half notice the cold when the sun goes down.

Dai. Xx


----------



## n brown

nice !


----------



## ricec

I'll have my few Dirhams for taking my picture in the morning lol


----------



## horshamjack

There is a place not far from where your at Dai .I think it was called Banana Beach ..Very nice with a waterfall ,,The locals will know it worth a trip


----------



## Deleted member 26362

horshamjack said:


> There is a place not far from where your at Dai .I think it was called Banana Beach ..Very nice with a waterfall ,,The locals will know it worth a trip



Hi Jack, there's a market there every week, guess what though it was yesterday and we only discovered it when we saw lots of people waiting for the bus.  Hopefully well go next week if we're still here.  May well take a trip out in the meantime to find the falls.  Beautiful day today, wind has died down completely. 

Dai


----------



## n brown

there's another massive waterfall not far away called Rainbow falls,as there's always a rainbow across the gorge below if the sun's out.on the top of the falls is one of the most dangerous set-ups ! locals have cut channels in the rock,which water rages through,and built little grinding mills in shacks where they grind corn.i went in a couple and it felt well dodgy ,they get a bit of tree trunk and dowel bits of timber into it to make a crude turbine,then stick this through homemade stones ,and to add to the madness there's monkeys running round everywhere ! if you do go there,and meet Omah,tell him he's still a prat !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Every night is party night out here it's like a Wildcamping meet on steroids.  Beach party tonight with the obligatory bonfire, last night was a quiet night at the OK corral.


My apologies for the photos, it was totally dark, I was a little worse for wear and it's just a cheap of point and shoot camera (but I'm sure you'll get the idea).

Dai. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Went in the sea for a dip, first time since Benidorm, lovely a little cold at first but lovely after the initial dip.  The waves were gorgeous, swept you off your feet and then lifted you back onto them.  With Suggy, Peter and Elaine,poppy and charley.  Wipeeeeeee out, plus all the wimpy surfers in their wetsuits.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## horshamjack

Daiboy said:


> Every night is party night out here it's like a Wildcamping meet on steroids.  Beach party tonight with the obligatory bonfire, last night was a quiet night at the OK corral.
> 
> 
> My apologies for the photos, it was totally dark, I was a little worse for wear and it's just a cheap of point and shoot camera (but I'm sure you'll get the idea).
> 
> Dai. Xx



Where is the Tagine Pot ?


----------



## Deleted member 26362

horshamjack said:


> Where is the Tagine Pot ?



It's great Jack, all the ladies are buying tagines in town and then coming back and experimenting with them.  So far this week I've had a try of 2 chicken, 1 lamb and a beef.  I've left mine in the locker under the bed and pretend not to be able to cook.

Daiboy


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> she looks a bit of a handful Dai !
> 
> see if you can find Paradise Valley,it's not far,beautiful bit of river with hundreds of palm trees



Hi Nigel, I googled it last night. It looks great.  I'm off down to Agadir to get a few jobs done on the van and maybe check out Paradise on the way back up to Marrakesh.

Thanks for the advice.

Dai


----------



## n brown

hi Dai, that falls I called rainbow falls is actually called Ouzoud Falls,and its just north of Marrakesh


----------



## Deleted member 26362

A lovely day trip into Agadir yesterday,  fabulous Souk, herbal tea for 11s's and a chicken tagine for lunch.  You can buy or have made almost anything in this huge market.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## jennyp19

Hi Dai, is the big guy in the blue striped tee shirt Dutch - he looks very similar to someone we met at Santa Pola who was heading to Morroco for the winter.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

jennyp19 said:


> Hi Dai, is the big guy in the blue striped tee shirt Dutch - he looks very similar to someone we met at Santa Pola who was heading to Morroco for the winter.



Hi Jenny

No, that's Colin, a Brit.

Dai


----------



## jennyp19

Cheers Dai -


----------



## Deleted member 26362

A bit overcast and windy today so I went for a stroll in the hills.  I found a couple of honey farms but everything is on a different level out here.  The first one I found I thought was so outdated, then I found a traditional one.  Both had active hives even though it's winter time here.  The traditional hives are wicker tubes covered in mud.

Dai


----------



## witzend

*Tagine*

Hi Dia are Tagines recommended equiptment Thanks for this thread been good reading also the pictures


----------



## Deleted member 26362

witzend said:


> Hi Dia are Tagines recommended equiptment Thanks for this thread been good reading also the pictures



A tagine is really just a big funny shaped saucepan with a lid. It's just that once you get out here there are so many of them so cheap that you just have to buy one.  Plus of course every restaurant, coffee bar etc has a set menu that is nearly always a Tagine.  It's basically just the same way I cook when I'm travelling, just fry a few onions, brown the meat, throw loads of available veg on top, a pint or so of stock or just water and either put it on a small stove outside or bung it in the oven on a low heat for a couple of hours and eh voila a lovely meal that will last a couple of days.  It doesn't really matter what shape the pan is as long as the juices evaporate on the lid and return to the pan. The veg don't need to be covered in the liquid because they steam. Add a couple of tablespoons of curry powder, Bisto gravy mix, or a packet of shepherds pie mix or any of the casserole mixes to make a change. I like to baste them in the juice once or twice during the cooking.

BUT a tagine looks good and the aluminium ones are really light when you're travelling but you can't beat a good ceramic one at home.  ( I don't need to worry at my age about the claims that aluminium cookware causes Alzheimers).

Sorry if I'm teaching granny to suck eggs but this is how I do it.

Dai


----------



## n brown

one more tip-buy 2 as you always break the first one !did you pass through Fez Dai ?


----------



## mark61

Bought 5. Managed to get them all home without breaking them. lol
Bet I'll break them when I use them.


----------



## witzend

Thanks for reply Dia I first heard of them here and Googled it and found a wealth of info and they seem good but always nice to have a user feed back They are available at Dun Helm at home but quite a bit more than you paid I expect. Best Wishes & carry on Traveling. WX report heavy rain since 8.00 here in Cornwall


----------



## n brown

mark61 said:


> Bought 5. Managed to get them all home without breaking them. lol
> Bet I'll break them when I use them.


 blimey ! sounds like you like your grub !  5 !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> one more tip-buy 2 as you always break the first one !did you pass through Fez Dai ?



Planning on doing Fez and Chefchouen after Marrakesh on the way back to the ferry.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

Getting a few jobs done on the van, labour out here is really cheap.  So in Agadir on the forecourt of the garage with another Brit.  Moroccan time out here of course, "bukra inshallah" basically the same as "mañana" only here it's all down to gods will.

Just left a lovely place full of surfers and hippy folk going back to the sixties.  This pictures was genuinely taken yesterday in Tagazoute.

Internet really slow here tonight so will upload more photos when it improves.

Dai. Xx


----------



## n brown

hi Dai. that pic could have been taken any time in the last 40-50 years ! 
 Marrakesh is great, Fez has a fascinating tannery,well worth a look,like going mediaeval !. in Chefchaouen there was a dealer behind every tree ! we loved it and bought too much crap there ! talking about labour costs,my mate took his minibus over just for a respray ! anyway happy continuing travels !


----------



## Deleted member 26362

n brown said:


> hi Dai. that pic could have been taken any time in the last 40-50 years !
> Marrakesh is great, Fez has a fascinating tannery,well worth a look,like going mediaeval !. in Chefchaouen there was a dealer behind every tree ! we loved it and bought too much crap there ! talking about labour costs,my mate took his minibus over just for a respray ! anyway happy continuing travels !



I think the only thing that gives it away is the plastic water bottle on the table.  Lol

Dai


----------



## horshamjack

Daiboy said:


> I think the only thing that gives it away is the plastic water bottle on the table.  Lol
> 
> Dai





Ok Dai The cats out of the bag, You found an old photo of me and my mates from 1976   
Btw we had plastic water bottles in them days, although I was to tight to buy em, 
Enjoy the trip back up 
Be Lucky


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

Daiboy said:


> I think the only thing that gives it away is the plastic water bottle on the table.  Lol
> 
> Dai



And the Mobile........:cool1:

Colin


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*My vans got a tattoo*

Painted by Rashid, Taghazout's answer to Banksi.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

I'm finally heading North and on my way home, I'm not in a hurry though so much depends on the weather.  Spent a few days in Marrakesh, met up with Penny BB Evans and her mum, got lost in the Medina and had a fabulous meal in a nice little Bistro called Le Loft. 

I'm now in Fez arrived late yesterday and heading to Chefchouen tomorrow and then it's Tangers for the ferry back to Spain.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Is it that time already Dai?

The weather is orrible here Dai you need to seriously think about it.

Are you bringing your new friend from the market with you?

You look like twins.


----------



## n brown

is Dai the one in the middle? nice hat !


----------



## Deleted member 21686

n brown said:


> is Dai the one in the middle? nice hat !



Hard to tell, I wonder if he laughs like Dai.


----------



## Deleted member 26362

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Hard to tell, I wonder if he laughs like Dai.



Hey be careful it cost me 5Dh about 40p to have my photo taken with him.  I never saw him sell any water but he was making a fortune from people having their photos taken with him..  Most didn't realise they had to pay and he got quite stroppy with a few of them.  Bloody tourists want everything for nothing.  You'd have to pay me more than that to walk around all day in that getup.

Dai


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Home again*

You can take a Welshman out of Wales but you've hell of a job stopping him going back.

Well here I am back home in Welsh Wales.  I've not posted for a couple of days, my Maroc sim had run out, my Spanish one refused to work and the 25 Euros I'd put onto my Italian Eurosim has gone runabout.

I've had an incredible return journey and I'll post later to let you all know how it went ( for those that are interested) and to round off this thread.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686

I'm surprised you came back so soon, tell the truth you were missing the rain.


----------



## n brown

welcome back Dai .


----------



## watchthis

Daiboy said:


> You can take a Welshman out of Wales but you've hell of a job stopping him going back.
> 
> Well here I am back home in Welsh Wales.  I've not posted for a couple of days, my Maroc sim had run out, my Spanish one refused to work and the 25 Euros I'd put onto my Italian Eurosim has gone runabout.
> 
> I've had an incredible return journey and I'll post later to let you all know how it went ( for those that are interested) and to round off this thread.
> 
> Daiboy. Xx



Well Daiboy
What a wonderful blog you have done.   I have been on every day to read your adventures.  I think I can say from all the members Well done indeed and glad you back safely
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## witzend

n brown said:


> is Dai the one in the middle? nice hat !



Isn't that VWAlan I see him dressed in garb like that on one of his pictures on here


----------



## Deleted member 26362

It's lovely to be home, I've had a brilliant time but as the old saying goes "it's oh so nice to go travelling, but it's oh so nice to come home" or words to that effect.

Once I left Marrakesh I intended to take it nice and easy and perhaps take a couple of weeks to get back to UK.  I left Marrakesh heading to Fez the long way going through the Moyen Atlas Mountains intending to find somewhere to Wildcamp about halfway.  Many of the roads were horrendous many just gravel with loads of potholes, those that had been Tarmac at some time were very badly damaged with the road surface often rolled and waved just like you see molten lava from a volcano. Not too bad in the daylight but no fun after dark.  I'm no shrinking violet but I didn't spot anywhere I wanted to stay overnight on my own so ended up driving all the way to Fez. My Satnav took me straight to Fez Camping International.  I arrived there at about 11PM.  Not a bad site by Moroccan standards but I had been spoilt by the superb site just outside Marrakesh.  It was Saturday night mind and there was a night club next door to the site and the National Sport Centre was opposite, I wasn't sure which was which but the music went on until the early
hours.  Chilled out Sunday and had a good walk around Fez, being a Sunday the streets where full of market stalls and I bought some lovely fresh fruit and veg.  

As I was posting Sunday night before going to bed at about 11ish it started to rain, within an hour it was chucking it down and the wind was really building up.  It was a really rough night, my intention was to drive to Chefchouen and spend some time there but the weather didn't improve and Chefchouen was shrouded in mist and low cloud and there was no point in hanging around so I carried on to Tangers and the ferry to Spain.  By now the wind had really blown up and I moved the van because the huge floodlights at the ferry terminal were really swaying, vibrating and looking as if they were going to fall.  The fast ferries were cancelled because the sea was so rough, the 7.30 didn't level because the ferry from Algerciras was unable to leave the mooring there.

We eventually loaded and sailed at 11pm but the sea was so rough we were unable to dock at Algerciras, mainly because the sea was so rough that the ferry already there was unable to leave because the sea in the harbour was too rough.  We sat out there in the 10 foot swell until 20 past 5 in the morning.  I wouldn't be lying if I said it was very difficult to stay in your seat let alone stand up.  Mind you I did manage to buy a 
Litre of Jamesones Whiskey for €13.40 and a small bottle of coke to go with it for €3.30.  I'm going to frame the coke it's too bloody expensive to drink ( it may even prove to be a good investment in a few years) lol.
I didn't realise what I'd paid for it until I looked at the receipt later.

Anyway what's was the point in trying to sleep when you needed both arms and both legs to hang onto the seat so as soon as I got off the ferry I drove to Malaga to meet up with a couple of pals I met many months ago in Northern Spain. Arrived at their site at 7.30am and slept for an hour in the lane outside.  Parked up in the site, had probably the second worst full English breakfast I've ever had (I can't remember when I'd had worse but I think I must have at some time) and later met up with Clare and Dave for a Few beers in the site bar. 

I'm getting bored now so you've probably fallen asleep on me already so I'll continue the story tomorrow.  You don't have to read it though I promise not to be offended.

Daiboy. Xx


----------



## Siimplyloco

Sign hanging on a stage door:

"The part of the Welshman has been filled: the Dai is cast"!
John


----------



## horshamjack

Welcome back Dai ..I didn't know you was a Jack 
Enjoyed reading your blog and have decided to do similar ourselves this Autumn and get away for the winter


----------



## Deleted member 26362

*Continued from post 334:*

I promised to let you know of my return to Wales so here goes.  The weather in Malaga was not brilliant as I left Monte Parc Campsite at about 1030 Wednesday morning.  So with no particular plans I followed the Satnav and headed for France.  The weather got even worse and by the time I got to The Sierra Nevadas above Madrid the snow was really heavy and the wind really gusty. On times it felt like the van had been kicked by a huge soggy trainer, but the roads were really quiet so I carried on, no real point in stopping turning the seat round and sitting reading or whatever.  As it got dark I filled up with fuel and looked at the Satnav for possible overnight stops.  The POIs included " All The Aires" and when I checked the locations of the Aires I decided to carry on to the first one in France.  I arrived at the Aire at Hendaye, a small car park at the railway station, at 2230hrs.  N33*22'12". W01*45'52". 2 other motorhomes here both French.  606 miles almost a thousand kilometers.

Left Hendaye at 0730 hrs on the 13th after another blustery showery night.  I thought if I could cross Spain in a day I could probably do the same with France and get to the Channel Tunnel by evening.  My route using all the toll roads for the first time in Europe took my up the coastal route as far as La Rochelle and then inland toward Tours, Le Mans and Rouen.  Rouen I'm sure has been the Ruin of many a Motorhomer during the rush hour, but only once did I block more than a couple of lanes of traffic and nobody blew their horns so it must have been a normal thing crossing lanes at last minute.

I arrived at the Tunnel terminal just before 2100hrs, after 658 miles in about 13 hours, after paying €36 to change my ticket I was on the train and on my way back to UK at 2125hrs.  

A nice quiet night at The Black Horse Pub car park, Fiddle Lane, Monks Norton.  N51*07'26". E01*00'57".  This is not the one on the main road with a Caravan Club Site opposite, but a lovely country pub only 15 minutes from the terminal.  They make you feel really welcome (unlike the caravan club site) and offer 10% off their menu prices. They do charge £10 a night if they happen to be open (including EHU) for limited facilities but after a long day or if you need an early start for the morning crossings they're really handy.  As it happens they were already closed when I got there and I left before they opened in the morning.  I guess I owe them one.

Well that's it, a few hours later I was home.  I hope you've enjoyed my travels, I have.  I also hope that I've inspired a few people to just get out there and do it.  I wouldn't change any of what I've done this trip, I promised myself I would do it on my own as soon as I retired, it was great moving on or staying put as I wanted.  I must admit though that I saw so many wonderful things, met so many lovely people and learned so much, that I would love to share this with someone special next time.

If anyone wants coordinates or more details of anywhere I've been please don't hesitate to PM me or if you are unable to do this please email me at Dave.dewitt7@me.com.

Daiboy. Xx

THE END.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

It's been brilliant reading your posts and wishing we were with you.

Thanks Dai.


----------



## wendywo

Daiboy said:


> I promised to let you know of my return to Wales so here goes.  The weather in Malaga was not brilliant as I left Monte Parc Campsite at about 1030 Wednesday morning.  So with no particular plans I followed the Satnav and headed for France.  The weather got even worse and by the time I got to The Sierra Nevadas above Madrid the snow was really heavy and the wind really gusty. On times it felt like the van had been kicked by a huge soggy trainer, but the roads were really quiet so I carried on, no real point in stopping turning the seat round and sitting reading or whatever.  As it got dark I filled up with fuel and looked at the Satnav for possible overnight stops.  The POIs included " All The Aires" and when I checked the locations of the Aires I decided to carry on to the first one in France.  I arrived at the Aire at Hendaye, a small car park at the railway station, at 2230hrs.  N33*22'12". W01*45'52". 2 other motorhomes here both French.  606 miles almost a thousand kilometers.
> 
> Left Hendaye at 0730 hrs on the 13th after another blustery showery night.  I thought if I could cross Spain in a day I could probably do the same with France and get to the Channel Tunnel by evening.  My route using all the toll roads for the first time in Europe took my up the coastal route as far as La Rochelle and then inland toward Tours, Le Mans and Rouen.  Rouen I'm sure has been the Ruin of many a Motorhomer during the rush hour, but only once did I block more than a couple of lanes of traffic and nobody blew their horns so it must have been a normal thing crossing lanes at last minute.
> 
> I arrived at the Tunnel terminal just before 2100hrs, after 658 miles in about 13 hours, after paying €36 to change my ticket I was on the train and on my way back to UK at 2125hrs.
> 
> A nice quiet night at The Black Horse Pub car park, Fiddle Lane, Monks Norton.  N51*07'26". E01*00'57".  This is not the one on the main road with a Caravan Club Site opposite, but a lovely country pub only 15 minutes from the terminal.  They make you feel really welcome (unlike the caravan club site) and offer 10% off their menu prices. They do charge £10 a night if they happen to be open (including EHU) for limited facilities but after a long day or if you need an early start for the morning crossings they're really handy.  As it happens they were already closed when I got there and I left before they opened in the morning.  I guess I owe them one.
> 
> Well that's it, a few hours later I was home.  I hope you've enjoyed my travels, I have.  I also hope that I've inspired a few people to just get out there and do it.  I wouldn't change any of what I've done this trip, I promised myself I would do it on my own as soon as I retired, it was great moving on or staying put as I wanted.  I must admit though that I saw so many wonderful things, met so many lovely people and learned so much, that I would love to share this with someone special next time.
> 
> If anyone wants coordinates or more details of anywhere I've been please don't hesitate to PM me or if you are unable to do this please email me at Dave.dewitt7@me.com.
> 
> Daiboy. Xx
> 
> THE END.


brilliant blog Dai sounds like a stormy trip back but what an adventure thanks for sharing.:nicethread:


----------



## Deleted member 19733

Excellent posting Dai, we enjoyed reading your reports of your travels, than you, cheers Lou & Terri.

:cheers::cheers:


----------

